# Homeschooling surges as parents realize how worthless public schools are



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Nothing many of us didn't already know.

*"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *









						Homeschooling numbers soar amid continued school closings, signaling post-pandemic resilience
					

Some parents plan to return to institutional schools, but industry predicts growth




					justthenews.com
				




Parents in the U.S. are continuing to show elevated interest in homeschooling, signaling a potential surge as the future of institutional in-person schooling throughout the country remains unclear in the midst of the coronavirus pandemic.

Beginning just over a year ago, schools throughout the country began to close down for fears that schoolchildren might contribute to the spread of COVID-19. Most school districts switched to "virtual" learning models in which students studied lessons via Zoom-based instruction, with many of them required to sit in front of computer screens for long hours every day. 

Interest in homeschooling shot up late last year, particularly as teachers nationwide were refusing to return to classrooms and in-person education in the winter and spring of 2021 appeared less likely. 

Some schools across the country have since opened up for in-person instruction, yet homeschooling leaders across the country are reporting still-elevated homeschool activity from parents who in normal years would likely not have considered it. 

Johannes Ziegler, the founder and CEO of the home instruction company Miacademy, said he "absolutely" expects interest in homeschooling to remain elevated above its earlier levels.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

Look at me!
I is a TEECHER!

I can Home Skool!


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



The union operatives who sit in public school classrooms (or used to, anyways) call themselves "educators", not teachers.  They don't teach anything.  You're a product of that system.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



One can tell from his spelling and grammar


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


Yes, we are talking about certified, qualified professionals vs any idiot who can teach the Bible


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



Your ignorance precedes you.......


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and there you have it. A typical trolling response. Just looking for "anger" from those you disagree with.

Makes you special.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!





rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



yes, you can.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



You must be Home Skooled


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're so backwards, clueless, and bigoted it's embarrassing.  I'm literally embarrassed for you.  Go brush your tooth, Cletus.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


Semantics.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What are the qualifications for a Home Skool Teecher?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them



In 99% of schools, no "indoctrination" exists.  In your big liberal cities, you may have a point, except that is a very small percentage of schools across the nation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 29, 2021)

What will be done to the former teachers that refuse to work but insist on being paid?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2021)

Or


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!


 Or they both work. Huge number in MN considering it according to latest news


----------



## otto105 (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


Sure, as parents everywhere clamber for schools to open because their worried that their at home kids fall behind the learning curve under their care.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



It depends on the state, just like public schools.  In your backwards, redneck of the woods, I wouldn't know.  In the world where we eat with utensils and don't fuck our sisters, homeschooling parents are held to high standards.  Clearly, you need some more education on it, Cletus.  In the meantime, go fuck your redneck self.


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!


Actually, homeschooling is only for those qualified to home schooling their children. Not all people are. Some did not complete high school, some have commitments that keep them out of the home for hours a day. Some work nights and can not be there during the day. But home schooling is not the same as remote schooling. Those teachers claim "it all about the children and we must follow the science". They claim "give us vaccines because we are essential" and we do. Then they claim "the science says we can go back, the vaccine is in my system, but lets not follow the science and it is a Trump vaccine so who the hell knows if it works....so they refuse to go back to in person teaching.
But they care about the children. Its ail about the children.
Fuck you teachers. You are arrogant selfish people that work a total of 175 days a year and now you want even less.
Dont give me this shit about home schooling. Its about lazy ass people who have their "fucking rights"


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like I stated correctly your ignorance is making you stupid.

Homeschooling is still under state control as shown here:

LINK

*Washington Homeschool Law At a Glance*



Options for Homeschooling:  *Two*
School Required for Ages:  *8–17*
Notification Required:  *Yes*
Teacher Qualifications:  *Yes*
State Mandated Subjects:  *Yes*
Assessment requirements:  *Yes*
Immunization requirements:  *No*
*=====*
My brother is a RETIRED 30 year school teacher.

My Father with a PHD was a 21 year College teacher, he dies last fall at age 93.

Stop being as ass here!


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...


No that is not true. I've seen it. So have many others.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



Doesn't work for everyone, consider your parenting.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are convincing everyone here that you are an ignoramus, who doesn't realize that Homeschooling is a regulated set up by the state.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What degrees are they expected to hold to Homeskool?


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


this is the definition of a troller.

Just letting you all know.


----------



## The VOR (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them


 Why don't you home school?

After all, you just sit around on your fat ass all day long stuffing your face while playing on the internet.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

The VOR said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...



Our children attend private schools....as if it's any of your business.

As for the rest of your garbage you don't know me so cease pretending you do ya old fag


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Christian private school less than 50 years old?


----------



## The VOR (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 I just figured someone as brilliant and caring as you would want to home school your own children, you pussy-eating bull dyke.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!
> ...


Give it a try, big mouth.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

surada said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



Christian "private" schools are also under state regulations, there are a few large ones in my region.

*Chapter 28A.195 RCW
PRIVATE SCHOOLS*
LINK


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

miketx said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

surada said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



Nope, academic schools. Top ranked


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




That's good.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!


Republican logiks.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



I see another troll show up, you got anything better than stupidwinger? who has been exposed as an ignorant fool.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


Homeschooling has always been an option.   If more are using it, so be it.  Why are you whining?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


WHOOOOSH!    Right over your little head.....


----------



## AMart (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...


One of the wealthiest school districts in the country got busted teaching CRT and vast majority of the students are Asian.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Traditional schooling methods are long out of date, heck MY daughter is doing much better when I moved her to a school that uses the running class blocks of 1 1/2 hour to 2 hours long and have just 2-3 classes at a time and stay in the same room all day.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Homeschooling has always been an option.   If more are using it, so be it.  Why are you whining?


Whining is a great and longstanding *Republican *past-time.

They aren't happy unless they're whining.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...




This is a prime example of the stupid running rampant in those who bash education.  This has been done in some schools for years!


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



Wow, you obviously went to public school, and dropped out at the third grade.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



I'm not whining at all, I think it's great that more people are understanding just how worthless our public schools have become since they were taken over by folks like you.


----------



## TransLivesMatter (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!


Hopefully you have gender studies and critics race theory in your curriculum. You would make a wonderful teacher!


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!


Like it takes a fucking genius to teach a kid how to read write and do basic math


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!


Because they need schools to babysit their kids


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


What do you do if your child just doesn’t understand the teaching methods you are trying to use?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then try another one.

Parents aren't as stupid as you think they are.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


Are you doing it?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I don't have kids. 

But I have friends that home school.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Hard to believe rightwinger is so backwards he couldn't figure that out.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Biden wants these teachers to teach white kids to hate themselves.
No way would I send my kids to school under those circumstances.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Maybe his parents were stupid


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!


Yeah, yeah, you say that in virtually every thread that mentions home schooling, yet the data shows home schooled kids perform as well as or better than their government schooled peers. For most people, that would be enough to prevent such outbursts, but here we are.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Depends. Different states and counties have different requirements. You knew that though, right?


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yet somehow those students seem to get a quality education. must suck to be you.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!


That's fine. Also totally irrelevant.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Depends. When my wife and did it, one of the parents was required to hold a college degree of some kind. Didn't matter though, because the curriculum we used was more remote learning, with teachers for every subject available online. The internet HAS been around for a while, you know. It's not 1955 any more.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschooling has always been an option.   If more are using it, so be it.  Why are you whining?
> ...


Oh shut up and quit WHINING.


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Even worse, he knew when he wrote it that he was spewing garbage, but he wrote it anyway. What's that called, again?


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!





Nah, you need help wiping your own ass.  However, when a student passes in the middle of their class with a .13 GPA, then guess what, the "teachers" can't teach.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Link where Biden said that


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

hadit said:


> Depends. When my wife and did it, one of the parents was required to hold a college degree of some kind. Didn't matter though, because the curriculum we used was more remote learning, with teachers for every subject available online. The internet HAS been around for a while, you know. It's not 1955 any more.



It's _*1855 *_back in the holler where that inbred dolt lives.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...







Bullshit.  Even in private school there is indoctrination.   It is just kept under a bit of control.  My daughter had been attending public high school, however, it was so bad I pulled her out and now she is attending a boarding school in Switzerland.  

 NOW she is getting an education.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

Parents are BEGGING for Public Schools to reopen


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Parents are BEGGING for Public Schools to reopen


Yeah, because they don’t have any other options.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Parents are BEGGING for Public Schools to reopen
> ...



Home Skool


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what goes on in every public and private school in the country? How long have you been a professional teacher?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wow....your short bus is outside waiting looneytunes.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Shouldn't this be in the education forum?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


His EO bringing back Critical Race Theory.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them


Homeschooling is totally legal....What's to hate?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What will be done to the former teachers that refuse to work but insist on being paid?


What are you talking about, Poe?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Who were you trying to convince with that denial post.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...



Then why is everyone in America screaming for schools to re-open?  Every parent I talk to can't wait until their kids are back in school full time.  NOBODY is enjoying home schooling, and the kids are falling further and further behind.

 You post belies the urgency that most parents are feeling about getting schools re-opened.

This is what happens when you use right wings blogs as your sources.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



It appears you're too stupid to participate in this discussion.  Let me guess, public school, right?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


And when was that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



 There are an estimated 4.0 to 5.0 million homeschool students in grades K-12 in the United States (or 7% to 9% of school-age children).


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Laughter isn't a response Marvin.  You use a "questionable source" for your link, and you have no answer to my questions.  If everyone is moving to home schooling, then why is everyone demanding schools be re-opened?



> *Overall, we rate Just the News Borderline Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to several failed fact checks over a short period of time.*











						Just The News
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


I bet you are that special kind of "person" that blamed the dentist for all your cavities tho you never brushed your teeth.   Ugh.


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


well then, I guess you blame your Cleansers for your clothes that seem to get tight on you every week.

And your shampoo for your hair getting thin.

See?

I can do that too. Wow. I am special! Just like you!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



What are you so angry about?


----------



## InspectorDetector (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...




That's why my Grand Daughters attend private school - paid for by the Wife and Me. We (Wife and I attended Public School when it was the envy of the civilized world). Those days are long gone. Today? Our school structure is the laughing stock of the civilized world. Damned shame.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It started in the 1970s, but got much worse in the 90s.  Look at public school ratings and test scores.  The truly shitty school districts are INVARIABLY run by leftist Democrats, usually for decades.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Massachusetts Schools Are Still The Best In The Nation: Study
					

Even through all the changes this year, the Bay State still ranks tops in quality and safety.




					patch.com


----------



## Astrostar (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


A degree from Trump U. does not qualify you to attempt to educate kids.  You would have to assume, giving their stupidity in supporting Scumpty, that over 95% of the Trump Cult parents are far, far from qualified to try and educate anybody, must less their children!  Bigly!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Your TDS is at critical stage


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



If you ever got out of your trailer park, you'd know lots of left-leaning parents homeschool their children.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



Yes, and they're a large part of the reason why educational rankings in the USA continue to decline every year.  People homeschooling their kids is leading the decline in education standards in the USA.  Americans are so concerned that their children might turn out to be liberals, they are afraid to expose them to anything other than "conservative" thinking.  

No wonder companies can't find workers to fill their jobs.  Too many people denying science and facts.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Complete unadulterated BS


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Do you live in the same inbred trailer park as Astrostar and rightwinger?   If you ever got out of your trailer park, you'd know lots of left-leaning parents homeschool their children.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
					

Homeschoolers rate better on standardized tests than public school students. Homeschool kids outperform other students in spelling bees and other academic contests.




					wehavekids.com
				



.


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!




Most of the public school teachers I've encountered are fools.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Like it takes a fucking genius to teach a kid how to read write and do basic math


Parents are now starting to answer that type of stupid statement w/a "yes."










						The pandemic sparked more appreciation for teachers, but will it give them a voice in education and their working conditions?
					

This year’s National Teacher Appreciation Week is happening under the unprecedented hardships that the COVID-19 pandemic has imposed on us. The health emergency forced the closing of schools all over the country, sending over 55 million K-12 students and about four million teachers home for the...




					www.epi.org


----------



## Winco (Mar 29, 2021)

When aging elementary HomeSchoolers  reach middle school age those parents send them to public middle school to do their math.

Seen it for years.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Winco said:


> When aging elementary HomeSchoolers  reach middle school age those parents send them to public middle to do their math.
> 
> Seen it for years.



Liar


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Rankings in the US are declining because they are teaching the kids SJW horseshit rather than the essentials.
Also, they are letting people into University based on colour and gender etc rather than merit.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 29, 2021)

At least homeschoolers have access to newspapers and feckin' news.


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> In 99% of schools, no "indoctrination" exists.  In your big liberal cities, you may have a point, except that is a very small percentage of schools across the nation.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Laughter isn't a response Marvin.  You use a "questionable source" for your link, and you have no answer to my questions.  If everyone is moving to home schooling, then why is everyone demanding schools be re-opened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunces like ole Marvin here rarely have any sensible response but to click on the laughter icon.

Shows you how weak and idiotic their rhetoric really is.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


And another butt hurt from the "conservatives"

Home schooling has gone up because people are worried about sending kids in the petri dish that schools are now so that you can get your morning order of 6 mcmuffins, 4 hash browns, 8 cinnamon rolls. and. of course, a diet coke.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



You seem to have a real issue with people of lower economic status. Why is that?


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Winco said:


> When aging elementary HomeSchoolers  reach middle school age those parents send them to public middle school to do their math.
> 
> Seen it for years.



There are LOTS of resources for math (and all other subjects) homeschoolers use outside of sending their kids to the union-owned public facilities.  My homeschooled kids went to Kumon for math when they reached more advanced levels.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 29, 2021)

InspectorDetector said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...


I pay for a private school for my grandkid too. 

I do have a cousin who has started homeschooling her 2 boys when she began working from home, and she is liking it a lot. Some of the rest of us in our tribe who are raising kids under 10 have been discussing putting together a "pod" or whatever they call it, and sharing instructor duties. We got about a half dozen kids running around, pretty close in age. 
We have *a lot* of different skills we can teach, in addition to the 3 R's. By the time they're 16, they'll be able to build a house, balance their checkbooks, hunt, kill and cook dinner, service and repair their vehicles, operate any computer system out there, do plumbing, electrical work, and flooring. They'll know how to build wealth, and avoid debt. They'll be able to drive most anything, from big rigs to motorcycles, and maybe even fly a plane, depending. They will understand how to run a business successfully, even one that the government will throw you in a cage for, and how to play poker, and who to _never_ play against...._ever_. They'll know how to fight an insurgency, from both sides. The classics of western civilization will be required reading, and they will understand our values, family and freedom, above all.


Individuals educating their offspring themselves is the natural order of things; it is how it has been done for almost all of human history...... and the children educated that way grew into men who built empires and entire civilizations.



Public schools run by the state are the new thing, and it was an experiment that has failed miserably.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


How many have you encountered?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > When aging elementary HomeSchoolers  reach middle school age those parents send them to public middle school to do their math.
> ...


Why "when they reached more advanced levels"?  Most parents send their kids there when they are quite young.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 29, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Like it takes a fucking genius to teach a kid how to read write and do basic math
> ...


If the education the parents received in public school was so good, then why don't they have the requisite skills to teach their own kids?
If it was so shitty they _can't_ teach their kids, then why would they send them somewhere that_ already failed_ to adequately prepare the parents?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...


???????


----------



## freyasman (Mar 29, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Laughter isn't a response Marvin.  You use a "questionable source" for your link, and you have no answer to my questions.  If everyone is moving to home schooling, then why is everyone demanding schools be re-opened?
> ...


No, it's a reaction to how ridiculous you guys are.


LOL


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



Because we were able to teach them math through middle school.  Once they reached high school, they were ready for pre-calculus and that required outside resources.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Or
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I've always said it depends largely on the parents, and whether they're equipped to handle it.  I'm a homeschooling advocate in the sense that I think the choice belongs properly with the parents, not with politicians.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



With my daughter and my older son, we used a curriculum designed for the children of missionaries to foreign countries.  With my youngest son, we're using more of an Internet-based curriculum.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


Great, now americans will be even dumber. You get out of schools what you put in.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Seems to me that if that were true, it could only benefit Democrats, since they require an ignorant voting base.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Yet all the data shows you cultists are far dumber and less educated. Thank you for the demonstration of the Dunning Kreuger Effect.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



I know the truth hurts, but if you're incapable of discerning truth from lies, there's really no hope for you.  Imagine YOU imparting your ignorance and lack of critical thinking skills, imp


freyasman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Still no response to the question, if everyone wants to home school, why are parents throughout the country howling about getting schools reopened?  I've watched parents try to home school their kids, and elearning is even worse.

You people are claiming that teenagers are committing suicide, and that public schoolers are "falling behind", although if schools all over the world are closed, who exactly are the kids falling behind?  

Your message is all over the map.  One minute the schools must open because the children's lives are being destroyed keeping them closed, and now you say public schools aren't necessary because parents are all wanting to homeschool.  If one thing is true, then the other can't possible be true.  You truly cannot suck and blow at the same time, although you conservatives keep trying.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them


 up is down in the GOP propaganda machine, busy all the time disrespecting our fine institutions because they disagree with the GOP imaginary world....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

Is it any mystery why morons raising morons don't respect education? My kids both go to public school. My oldest graduates this year and has been accepted to one of the country's elite business schools. He will start college as a sophomore. He has tested or will test out of the first semester or entire first level of every physical science, French, and english composition. He will be tutoring the home-schooled nosepickers on campus for spending money.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Is it any mystery why morons raising morons don't respect education? My kids both go to public school. My oldest graduates this year and has been accepted to one of the country's elite business schools. He will start college as a sophomore. He has tested out of the first semester or entire first level of every physical science, French, and english composition. He will be tutoring the home-schooled nosepickers on campus for spending money.



Yeah sure


----------



## freyasman (Mar 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I don't think you're using the word "data" correctly..... it's not a synonym for "bullshit".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That is what a delusional, magical thinker would say. How embarrassing for you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



The educated voted for the Democrats.  The higher your level of education, the less likely you are to vote for Donald Trump.  That's why Conservatives have been dumbing down the curriculum since Reagan was in office.  A lack of critical thinking skills is necessary to ensure you don't understand basic economic principles. 

I've bolded the critical parts of this Report:



> Ironically, despite the United States having the second-best education system globally, it consistently scores lower than many other countries in benchmarks such as math and science. According to the Business Insider report in 2018, its education ranking was 38th in math scores and 24th in science. *The United States' education rankings have been falling by international standards over the past three decades, as the government has decreased education funding by 3%. Still, other countries have increased their education funding. *



Education Rankings by Country 2021 

Just like in health care, Americans spend more on education that any other first world nation, and consistently get less and less for their education $$$$.  Furthermore, American parents spend more money out of their own pockets, over and above government funding of public education, that any other nation on earth, and yet your scores keep going down, down, down.

Before you drop any of your piss poor performance at the feet of the teachers, and their unions, I would like to forcefully remind you that every other first world country has a taxpayer funded education system, and teacher unions, and we're all doing it better and cheaper than you.





__





						Education Rankings by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com
				




Just like in health care, Americans are spending far more than the rest of the first world, and getting a vastly inferior product.  And you media continues to blow smoke up your ass and tell you that your system is the BEST in the world.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No it hasn't been in my region. It is a recent addition that is so popular the High School is overflowing, forced to allow lab room visits only for students needing to catch up, otherwise stay at home using the Online way.

Try not to be too sure of yourself next time, you don't know everything....., you are WRONG on this one, be more humble and stop being in attack mode all the time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Aren't you the clever Boi!  You made a funny.  But it's a total lie.  





__





						Education Rankings by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So, you taught them to go door to door bothering people?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yeah, I'll get right on any "data" you might have, because I'm sure your talking points memo is totally reliable.

Thank YOU for the demonstration of conceit for an intelligence you only imagine you have.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No, that would be missionaries in THIS country.  And I didn't say I was using a curriculum to BE missionaries.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yeah, I'll get right on any "data" you might have,


No you won't. You will reject any new information that does not align perfectly with your cultism. That's what cultism is, after all.

But it is very telling that you think people are "conceited" by virtue of knowing facts. It says a LOT about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Ok, mouthy foreign broad is officially not worth reading.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!


I taught my two youngest how to read and write, do math, etc before they even started school.  They were easy to teach and I was able to teach far better and quicker than the public schools ever did.   Of course, at least where my daughter was concerned....my teaching her only meant that the teachers would then assign her to "teach" their problem children for them while they went about brainwashing the class   Why the hell was I forced to pay school tax for these idiot teachers along with special school fees assigned to people who pay taxes and generally have the far better behaved students to boot?  

Public schools are a huge waste of money----homeschooling has always been better at teaching kids than our current public school system which costs billions.   

Encourage homeschooling---get rid a lot of dead weight teachers.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Once again for the resident lazy ass FUCKTARD!

Post 21

*Washington Homeschool Law At a Glance*



Options for Homeschooling: *Two*
School Required for Ages: *8–17*
Notification Required: *Yes*
Teacher Qualifications: *Yes*
State Mandated Subjects: *Yes*
Assessment requirements: *Yes*
Immunization requirements: *No*

*Option 1: Homeschooling under the homeschool statute*
*1. Meet the teacher qualifications. *
You must be qualified to operate a homeschool program by either:

instructing only your child and being supervised by a certificated person (i.e., the certificated person and the parent together plan the educational objectives; the certificated person has a minimum average of one contact hour per week with the child; and the certificated person evaluates the child’s progress);_ or_
instructing only your child and having either 45 college quarter credits or the equivalent in semester credits (approximately 30 semester credits, since one quarter credit equals two-thirds of a semester credit);_ or_
instructing only your child and having completed a course in home-based education at a postsecondary institution or a vocational-technical institute (these courses generally do not require an extensive time commitment);_ or_
instructing only your child and being “deemed sufficiently qualified to provide home-based instruction by the superintendent of the local school district.”
======

I showed you the law for my state, that the teaching methods are still based on what the state requires and that the parent/teacher MUST pass a competency requirement, using only school district approved textbooks and class lesson plans.

Here are a few examples that Homeschooling does work.

======

Homeschool Vs Public School: Statistics and Test Scores

Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?

HOME-SCHOOLING: Outstanding results on national tests

What Does the Research Say About the Impact of Homeschooling on Academics and Social Skills?


----------



## JLW (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


Hilarious..a rube  with a signature line like yours starts a rant about the failures of public education.  You can’t make that asininity up.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Missionaries do that everywhere.









I hope you didn't include the unit on "positions."


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why are you having so much trouble with this?  Look at it this way; you have enough knowledge about dentistry to brush and floss your own teeth, right?  But you go to a professional when you need a filling, yes?  Because they have more knowledge than you on that subject.  Got it?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Is it any mystery why morons raising morons don't respect education? My kids both go to public school. My oldest graduates this year and has been accepted to one of the country's elite business schools. He will start college as a sophomore. He has tested or will test out of the first semester or entire first level of every physical science, French, and english composition. He will be tutoring the home-schooled nosepickers on campus for spending money.


To what do you attribute your kid's educational success to, biology, environment, public school, self-study, what?

Congratulations BTW, that's a blessing.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Y'all realize "education" is not some monolithic, centrally-controlled branch of the federal government, right?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2021)

LArge % of MN Parents considering it, something like 40%


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Let's not go down that road.  Your inability to use correct grammar, spelling, or syntax is more than enough evidence to deduce your lack of education.  You're another toothless hillbilly ranting about orange man because you saw it on CNN in your trailer.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



Actually, I'm pretty well-informed about dentistry.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Faux Butt-hurt Trumpinistas are looking for another faux issue to show their faux rage.

On the one hand they demand schools reopen and on the other they demand schools close down so everyone can "home school."

Like watching a cat with a laser pen.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Who demanded schools close so everyone has to homeschool?


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 29, 2021)

So which is it, (1) we need to open schools because kids need a social setting or (2) homeschooling is the cat's meow?


----------



## hadit (Mar 29, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Is it any mystery why morons raising morons don't respect education? My kids both go to public school. My oldest graduates this year and has been accepted to one of the country's elite business schools. He will start college as a sophomore. He has tested or will test out of the first semester or entire first level of every physical science, French, and english composition. He will be tutoring the home-schooled nosepickers on campus for spending money.


Good luck finding any to tutor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Encourage homeschooling


Then you better vote Democrat. The party for the rich wants to stay with failed Reaganomics, so most people will not be able to afford homeschooling.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The voices in his head.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...


Ninety-nine percent may be overly optimistic, however, I agree with your thought that there are many good public schools throughout the country, they’re just not the ones that make the news nor are they the ones that allow the kids to run the schools. There are some schools that maintain high standards for their students as well as staff or they are expelled or terminated. I am happy to live in a community that has two excellent public school systems out of five local possibilities (same county). We are a relatively slow moving area with trends, fashion etc. and I formerly complained about that as a teenager;  funny how priorities change as we get older.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 29, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> So which is it, (1) we need to open schools because kids need a social setting or (2) homeschooling is the cat's meow?



Can we not have both?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Who has done that?


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!
> [/QUOTE- Home schooling doesn’t suck for the right family, particularly if it’s right for the child. Kids who deal with social anxiety can be extremely intimidated in certain schools, so if it reaches a point that it is affecting the child’s school work and the family can afford to have them learn online while in high school I find no problem with that.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...








I taught at the undergrad, and graduate level.  How about you?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 29, 2021)

The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them



Why are conservatives always talking in terms of HATE, and denigrating others?  Every time you post you spew your filth and anger at others.  

If your life is so wonderful, why are YOU so filled with hatred and anger?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...



You're annoying....and look in the mirror


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I believe schools closed under Trump.

We want the schools open.  When it is safe to do so.
You want the schools closed.  Permanently.
That's the intent of this thread.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Coward.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Jesus Christ.
Be ignorant elsewhere.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....



It's not the job of the unions to care about your kids.  The job of the unions is to represent their members - the teachers.  Sometimes the interests of both the teachers and the children align, i.e. class size, and classroom resources.  Both children and teachers have a vested interest in smaller class sizes, and more resources.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Where did I say I wanted schools closed permanently?

Your lies are tiresome


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Same, as well as k-12. Is this thread about graduate school?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Go ahead and answer the question now.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Where did your strawman go to school?


----------



## DJT for Life (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's not true.  My oldest Daughter home-schooled both her sons (My Grandsons)  Neither one of them ever spent
one minute in a Public School.  Each of them graduated Summa  um Laude from the University of Kentucky. The oldest with
a major in Chemistry and minor in mathematics.  The youngest with a degree in Computer  Science and a minor in
Mathematics.  The youngest went right to work.  The oldest will graduate law school in May.

When he was accepted to law school, he was one of 300 granted admission.  He was the only one that did not
major in Pre-Law.  Yet he will graduate on time and with honors.

If the parents do the job...Home-schoopling can be vry rewarding.  They don't have to kiss the ass of the black
students that don't want to learn and are disruptive.  They just set the expectations for their children and ensure
that their chilkdren meet the expectations.


----------



## JLW (Mar 29, 2021)

DJT for Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


University of Kentucky Is a public university. You do realize that, don’t you?


----------



## DJT for Life (Mar 29, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, Asswipe...I understans that.  You can't home school college.  They never spent one minute in a public school before
college.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So? He homeschooled and got there.

You think there are homeschool universities? Good grief


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....


Maye they don't care about YOUR kids and wish they would go away. But my kids' teachers are generally excellent and care very much.


----------



## JLW (Mar 29, 2021)

DJT for Life said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...


You could have sent your children to a private university. You did not.  You do realize that there are “conservative” posters on this very board who mock any public education even at the university level.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...




Most public school teachers are dumber than rocks.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

DJT for Life said:


> .......They don't have to kiss the ass of the black
> students ....



Now we know your real motivation...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

DJT for Life said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, Asswipe...I understans [sic] that.  ....



You "understans"? Are you sure you "understans" well?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Feeling a little insecure?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


Teacher's unions and their commie hordes make me want to put BULLETS IN FOREHEADS AND *FUCK THE BRAIN HOLES*!!!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I likz ta spell.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....



That is a filthy, vile, offensive lie. What the fuck have YOU ever done for the education of other people's kids, you son of a bitch?


LordBrownTrout said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Ya, das gud.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 29, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



That would be the only way for you to have sex of any kind.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


I'll take it.


----------



## Winco (Mar 29, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > So which is it, (1) we need to open schools because kids need a social setting or (2) homeschooling is the cat's meow?
> ...





LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Good Lord you contards are a bitter whiny bunch.  
I’m sorry (not really) that you live in such a shitty world.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!
> ...



Bullshit!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2021)

Yet people like Shelzin know deep stuff about the government that he won't impart to a teacher who straight up asked him.  He still criticizes me for not knowing, even though he won't give me a clue what he's talking about.

We can't teach what we don't know.


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 29, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Yet people like Shelzin know deep stuff about the government that he won't impart to a teacher who straight up asked him.  He still criticizes me for not knowing, even though he won't give me a clue what he's talking about.
> 
> We can't teach what we don't know.


You shouldn't teach what you don't know.  If you are a Math teacher... Don't teach Science if you don't have the schooling to do so.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



Uh, the teachers do not make the rule, dumbass!


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2021)

Marv - Damn dude. Your OP went ten pages. Congrats man (think two was your previous record! ;-)


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2021)

Good homeschooling requires a lot of time and effort on the part of parents, even if it's an online school.  I've seen some who did an awesome job, but they are a small number of parents for a reason.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



That's called a mirror!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Yet people like Shelzin know deep stuff about the government that he won't impart to a teacher who straight up asked him.  He still criticizes me for not knowing, even though he won't give me a clue what he's talking about.
> ...


No, you are continuing to criticize me for not knowing something that you are refusing to tell me.  You and HereWeGoAgain ought to get together.  You'd make a great tag team pointing out how stupid I am.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A GED in redneckery


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 29, 2021)

OldLady said:


> No, you are continuing to criticize me for not knowing something that you are refusing to tell me.  You and HereWeGoAgain ought to get together.  You'd make a great tag team pointing out how stupid I am.


If I thought you were stupid I'd say that, I'm sure you've seen me to it.  I don't think that.  I do question how seriously you take your vocation.

*Edit*:  I'm going to sleep now.  I'm not ignoring you.


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nah.  The vast majority of public school teachers are mediocrities.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







It doesn't matter.  I see college students who don't know the basics.  Things I learned in middle school they don't know.

It is quite obvious that the majority of teachers are below average.  There are some truly great teachers,  but the Unions are great at getting rid of them because they expose the rest for what they are.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The left hates homeschooling, they can't get their filthy paws on the children and can't indoctrinate them
> ...







That's your people, numbskull.


----------



## Winco (Mar 29, 2021)

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


A GED requires passing tests in Math, Science, Social Students and Language Arts.

What are the 4 categories in a Redneck GED?

I know one of them is “Southern Incest”
What are the other 3?


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 29, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Good homeschooling requires a lot of time and effort on the part of parents, even if it's an online school.  I've seen some who did an awesome job, but they are a small number of parents for a reason.


It does often require effective parental involvement, unless the student is above average in motivation. There are some middle school students who are driven enough on their own to learn under their own "watch" if given the tools/resources. That's still not suggesting to cut them lose. We can all remember those particular classmates who would have qualified to be independent learners. Many students benefit from structure and fare better in a classroom setting. Both options can be condusive to learning, it mostly depends on the student.

OL, your post prompted me to look for current figures about homeschooling and here's what I  found. "An estimated 3.3 percent of children were homeschooled in 2016, up from 1.7 percent in 1999, according to the National Center for Education Statistics. That share roughly tripled this year to nine percent, in an _Education Week_ survey. Gallup agrees, finding that 10 percent of children are now being homeschooled." At the same time, private schools have had a boost."

"In a survey of 160 independent schools over 15 states and the District of Columbia, almost half of schools (78) surveyed report they have experienced higher enrollment in the current school year, relative to the prior year," according to Damian Kavanagh, president of the Mid-South Independent School Business Officers association and Ben Scafidi, the director of the Education Economics Center at Kennesaw State University." 









						Public Schools Are Losing Their Captive Audience of Children
					

Insisting that "the push to reopen schools is rooted in sexism, racism and misogyny," the Chicago Teachers Union is fighting...




					reason.com
				




It will be interesting to see what things look like a year or two from now.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...



Yeah, the HSLD does a good job of snowing people on this idea so they can make money!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



He is not a professional anything except an idiot on the topic of education!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

InspectorDetector said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Where do you live? LIBVILLE, USA?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> 
> Homeschoolers rate better on standardized tests than public school students. Homeschool kids outperform other students in spelling bees and other academic contests.
> ...



That is a great source because it readily points out that home-schoolers self-select for the standardized tests.  It also lies and say public school students self-select also.  I had students who never intended to go to college randomly fill in the ovals and sleep during the test time.  That alone would bias the data because a homeschool kid not going to college would not bother paying to take the test.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > In 99% of schools, no "indoctrination" exists.  In your big liberal cities, you may have a point, except that is a very small percentage of schools across the nation.


How many years did you teach, you fucking asshole?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Why do you think I am wrong?  I am a retired teacher with a Master's degree.  I don't make shit up like you apparently do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!
> > [/QUOTE- Home schooling doesn’t suck for the right family, particularly if it’s right for the child. Kids who deal with social anxiety can be extremely intimidated in certain schools, so if it reaches a point that it is affecting the child’s school work and the family can afford to have them learn online while in high school I find no problem with that.


True enough, but those situations rarely occur in your average household.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What subject(s) ?  

Watch this one folks if he dares to answer!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



So why aren't most of the USMB patrons public school teachers?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Tiny dick?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 29, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...



So, if what you said is true, why aren't you one?  You appear to have a room temperature range IQ.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 29, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> That is a filthy, vile, offensive lie. What the fuck have YOU ever done for the education of other people's kids, you son of a bitch?


What have I done?....well I own three homes in two states and three different school systems and my property tax goes to pay salaries of know nothings like you that are teaching our kids that America is racist and sucks....and if you can prove that teacher unions care about the students than give it a try...don't just lambast me for telling the truth...


----------



## Winco (Mar 29, 2021)

So when teacher unions fight the school district for smaller class sizes, who are they doing that for?

Teachers Only
Students Only
Both Teachers and Students.


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...







And yet it is your profession that passed out a high schooler with a .13 GPA....DOH!


----------



## westwall (Mar 29, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









Because we are successful business people, or retired.


Remember the old adage, "those who can, do.  Those who can't,  teach"


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Ha ha ha you think school districts are identical everywhere, if YOU believe that bullshit then you have serious problems.

Now YOU show me were I am wrong....... Prove it!


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 30, 2021)

I buy my groceries at my local market and 9 times out of ten I will end up in Judy's line....Judy rides a bus to get to work...I'm guessing her age to be over 55....she comes from a town to the south of me....about an hour ride for her each way...sometimes I see her running to get to work on time when her bus is late...she always has a smile on her face and she has not missed one day that I know of since the China Virus was released by Xi.....

She wears a different mask each day and its funny because she talks and laughs so much that she can barely keep it on...but she is there....she is there doing her job.....she is what American bravery is all about....

So don't any of you teacher defenders talk to me about what caring means...thank God we had better teachers during the second world war or we would have lost...you people don't know struggle and the teachers unions should be abolished...they have harmed thousands of students because of their fear and greed.....

If public school teachers are not essential workers than why the fuck are we paying them so damn much?.....


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Room temperature, eh?

The public education is a warmed-over wasteland of rank mediocrity and conformity, and the majority of its teachers are meddling parasites.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

Winco said:


> So when teacher unions fight the school district for smaller class sizes, who are they doing that for?
> 
> Teachers Only
> Students Only
> Both Teachers and Students.



The real problem are school districts running on the old 5-7 separate classes that forces the kids to get up and go to the next classroom every 50 minutes. Better schools have been backing away from that outdated model to one where kids just stay there in the class room and do 3 separate classes for a month or two, then complete it with the big test and get new subjects.

My Daughter just completed a month course in Music now completed, she just got History class that takes its place.

Currently she has the following,

History 1 1/2 hours/day
PE class 1 1/2/day
PE Exercise 1 1/2/day

Minimum of 7 hours/week per class


----------



## GMCGeneral (Mar 30, 2021)

Once again, the brain dead Left don't want ANY competition whatsoever to their public skrewel system of indoctrination centers.  As to this new "idea" of kids staying in one class as opposed to changing rooms for each subject?  Don't like it one bit because not every student needs a cookie cutter approach to education.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > So when teacher unions fight the school district for smaller class sizes, who are they doing that for?
> ...


This "old" system has worked for decades.  You overlook the fact that it is tailored to the INDIVIDUAL Student, not the group.  Plus the so-called "new" system does not allow for electives.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > That is a filthy, vile, offensive lie. What the fuck have YOU ever done for the education of other people's kids, you son of a bitch?
> ...


So, you pay taxes? What a hero.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



The "old" system is why America are falling behind many countries educational results..., America once the best now it well below the top....


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> GMCGeneral said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...









So true.  I still have my 1927 LA Unified School District high school chemistry textbook.   It is better than any college textbook today.

That is sad.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



Says who?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Once again, fucktard, teachers don't make those decisions.  Local school board do, you brainless fuck!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



YOU are the one claiming they are all the same, shit for brains!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...



That's odd.  That how most people see you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > GMCGeneral said:
> ...



1927 eh?  No wonder you are senile!  You make Joe Biden look like a damn genius.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> There are some truly great teachers, but the Unions are great at getting rid of them because they expose the rest for what they are.



Schools with unions perform better than those without.
You get what you pay for


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > There are some truly great teachers, but the Unions are great at getting rid of them because they expose the rest for what they are.
> ...







.13 GPA.  How many thousands of dollars per year went into creating that.

Moron.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







They don't?  Who is responsible then, for a whole class of students who perform that badly?

The teachers bear no responsibility for that.  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...








Interesting.  Instead of discussing how a whole school of teachers can produce an entire class of morons, you resort to petty insults.

If you are an example of what sort of teachers are out there then no wonder these kids can't do anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Which "whole class" are you talking about?


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Have you evidence to the contrary?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...











						Are Teacher Unions a Help or Hindrance to Public Education? | PublicSchoolReview.com
					

In light of all the finger-pointing occurring in the education reform movement, we’ll look at the good and bad of teachers unions – and whether these organizations really work in favor of students and/or teachers.




					www.publicschoolreview.com
				



States that have more unionization, such as Massachusetts, New York and Maryland, tend to perform better than those with less union participation, such as Mississippi and Louisiana, Weingarten told the Daily Beast.


You get what you pay for


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'll get right on any "data" you might have,
> ...



Well, we'll never know, because you've never in your life provided actual data or information.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Now you are just lying here since I stated the very opposite, made that clear when I told you I took my daughter from the standard school to a school that is still part of the school district do their class work very differently.

Your insult and evidence/fact free replies expose what a jerk you are.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 30, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....
> ...



So you don't have the reading comprehension to tell the difference between the word "teachers" and the phrase "teachers' unions".  Yeah, whatever education you allegedly had was a HUGE success.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



When you post the way you do here, it becomes evident that you are a bitter old man with quick insults and no argumentation to offer.

That vaccine make you become a jerk or what?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 30, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Special.....well, yes.  I can see that.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Marv - Damn dude. Your OP went ten pages. Congrats man (think two was your previous record! ;-)



Fuck off, BlueAnon.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Property tax goes directly into the public school system just in case you didn't know....And we can all celebrate!!! San Diego Teachers are going back to work and in person teaching...at the border!!! I guess they want to begin indoctrination of the illegal aliens as soon as possible.....there is an election to steal in less than two years.....


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







There is a class of high schoolers in Baltimore, I assume you know where that is?  Where the whole class had a GPA under 1.  Look up the story.  If you care about education you will be astonished.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






.13 GPA is what you paid for.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Bing has a lot of links over it, I am sure Master Education boy will come along and scream some more insults at us because he is sooo smart!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...





westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And that class represents every student in every class in every school in the entire country?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2021)

Millions of parents are getting a taste of Home Schooling as their local schools are closed due to COVID 

It ain’t as easy as it sounds. 
They can’t wait for their local school to open


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Millions of parents are getting a taste of Home Schooling as their local schools are closed due to COVID
> 
> It ain’t as easy as it sounds.
> They can’t wait for their local school to open



It is true it isn't for every parent, I myself considered it but decided I wouldn't do it well enough to make the change. However I moved of my daughter out of traditional schooling to a different school that she does much better in, it is still part of the school district she is in.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What else is different between those states?


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Millions of parents are getting a taste of Home Schooling as their local schools are closed due to COVID
> 
> It ain’t as easy as it sounds.
> They can’t wait for their local school to open


Which is irrelevant in the context that many other parents are finding out how well Home Schooling works for their kids.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of parents are getting a taste of Home Schooling as their local schools are closed due to COVID
> ...


Having options is great. There are some who opine on this board that would seek to eliminate as many options as possible, forcing every student into the failing government school model.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

I wonder if some of the folks posting on this thread remember that education to a certain age is obligatory in all states.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

I wonder if some folks posting on this thread are aware of the circumstances many of these students are living under.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

I wonder if some folks posting on this thread have set foot inside a school in decades.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ummm..You better grow the fuck up and figure out what your kid needs or stop breeding.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Millions of parents are getting a taste of Home Schooling as their local schools are closed due to COVID
> 
> It ain’t as easy as it sounds.
> They can’t wait for their local school to open


FREE BABYSITTING (and brainwashing)----------not to be confused with FREE EDUCATION


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 30, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Room temperature, eh?
> 
> The public education is a warmed-over wasteland of rank mediocrity and conformity, and the majority of its teachers are meddling parasites.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's odd.  That how most people see you!



But enough about you and the other slogan spouters on this board. . . .

The only real fix for the education system would be the competition of universal school choice driven my parental consent and authority.  Like any other collectivist institution sans competition, the system is rife with corruption and incompetence.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 30, 2021)

__





						John Gatto: Teacher of the Year Acceptance Speech – Creativity, what is it?
					





					2bcreative.org


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Be ignorant elsewhere.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Who?
Reagan?  Limbaugh?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


You don't have to be afraid. You can answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Who has demanded that schools close permanently? That was your claim.


----------



## DJT for Life (Mar 30, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



My oldest Grandson did begin his Master's work at Northwestern.  He was given a scholarship, to study, do medical
research with 3 different Profs and had to teach 3 undergraduate chemistry classes.  He was paid 35 grand, but he only stayed
a year.  He thought the Profs were miserable people, the student body was nuts and he had no use for any of that.  Thus he
returned to UK and went to Law School.  They can't get too liberal at UK.  Not unless they want to live 24/7 on campus.
Everything south of the UK campus is not what you would consider prime liberal country.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm sorry.  Interaction requires a minimum knowledge of the topic.  You are excused.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Then you're in luck, because I have much, much more knowledge of the topic than you. Unlike you, I'm not afraid of simple questions, so if you want to learn something just ask.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Is this your pattern? One pointless, idiotic post then you run away for a week?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Most likely the students.  I taught at inner city middle school that had one or two students passing per class. These same students were failing math, language arts and science.  Years later, I was teaching a high school honor class and had not a single student even come close to failing.  It obviously is the teacher's fault, right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Do you even have a clue as to who you are responding to?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 30, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > Room temperature, eh?
> ...



You obviously know this from your many years experience as a public school teacher.  Correct?


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 30, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > There are some truly great teachers, but the Unions are great at getting rid of them because they expose the rest for what they are.
> ...


Depends on the measurement.

For example... ITED's used to be a pretty big thing, even for other states.   That's Iowa Test of Educational Development...   Essentially all students took the same test, and then they were measured and given a percental based on how other students did on the test in your age group.  WHOA!  That sounds like standardized tests there Zin, and I've read your posts in the past you hypocrite!  Nono...  See it's not a pass/fail.  The only thing this test did was measure you against your peers that also took the test.   Having a 99% in one category just means you answered more questions correctly than 99% of the people who took the test.

Now... There were A LOT of schools who's graduating GPA was great...   That performed very poorly when tested against their peers... Because they didn't' challenge their students.   An "A" grade in a class in one school, may very well not make the grade of "B" in another, or possibly even lower.

Meaning a lot of schools with higher GPA's, scored horribly when comparied to students in other schools with lower GPA's...  Which essentially told the story that the school was giving out good grades, but the skills they were supposed to be learning was below those other schools.   Thus...  The schools were just padding numbers at the expense of actually teaching kids how to learn, and instead training them to memorize for tests.

And besides...  If you got what you pay for when it comes to education...  There would be no need bail out student loans.


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You obviously know this from your many years experience as a public school teacher.  Correct?



I don't have to be a school teacher to know what liberty is, to know that the prevailing system constitutes a rank violation of natural and constitutional law, or to know what's best for my children.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



You were asked a direct question and you dodged it like a little bitch. Pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 30, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously know this from your many years experience as a public school teacher.  Correct?
> ...



How do you know what the "prevailing system" is?


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 30, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Prevailing = existing, current.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 30, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...



Maybe it's time to change the way people vote, so they actually have real choice, and proper issues come to fore, and there's proper oversight of politicians.

Then you might have schools that are actually worth something, a country that actually functions.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 30, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yes I am responding to a man who has a Master of Bullshit degree.

I see that you are going to ignore the BING links because it doesn't help you at all, which is understandable when your insufferable pride can't handle criticism. I have told the truth about the schools in my area, told the truth about my Daughter, your responses are insults and dead replies. 

You are one unpleasant jack ass.

Cheers Mr. Snob


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...


That's just super. It wasn't a vocabulary question.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 31, 2021)

From what I have seen homeschooling is terrible choice to make.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Schools with unionized teachers routinely outperform non-union schools regardless of the measure.
Unions not only protect teachers, but teaching conditions


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Look at me!
> I is a TEECHER!
> 
> I can Home Skool!



I see you're a public school graduate.  Congratulations.  And yes, I want fries with that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know that public school teachers are not required to hold degrees in their chosen subjects?  They require only a teaching certificate.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Millions of other parents protested to get in-person instruction renewed because they realize that, for most students and parents,, homeschooling sucks!



That's fine, but many parents have made arrangements since the CCP biological attack to either homeschool their kids, or enroll them in private schools, and found such educational arrangements superior to the public system, where political indoctrination, not knowledge, is the priority.

I'd wager you will not see many of them return to the system.  There is no reason for them to do so.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschooling has always been an option.   If more are using it, so be it.  Why are you whining?
> ...



How Alinsky of you.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> the public system, where political indoctrination, not knowledge, is the priority.




False premise.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I always favored the Socratic Method in tandem with a drilling of proven fact.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Biden doesn't have to "say" it.  CRT is being implemented in schools nationwide.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> From what I have seen homeschooling is terrible choice to make.



What have you seen?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

bodecea said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Over the course of the 1960s - early 1970s.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm married to one who broke from the system.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The very last thing the public school teachers unions care about are your kids...they are last on their list...they don't give a fuck about your kids or you....and never have.....
> ...



Indeed.  A good reason to keep your kids away from them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> From what I have seen homeschooling is terrible choice to make.



What have you seen?  First person account, please.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > the public system, where political indoctrination, not knowledge, is the priority.
> ...



Hardly, judging by the results.

Most recently, would you not consider the inclusion of The 1619 Project and Critical Race Theory in many districts nationwide to be political indoctrination?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...


That doesn’t answer my question.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How many more do I need?


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



This is the extent of your response?????  You solid defense of home schooling???

What you're doing is proving our points in spades.  You have no critical thinking skills.  You can't even formulate a decent argument.  What passes for "political discussion" in your world, is name calling and lying about the opposition.

When I dismantled your right wing talking point saying that a 7% capital gains tax would crash the stock market, proving that even with a 7% CGT, you'd be thousands of dollars ahead with Democrats in office than with Republicans running the economy and no CGT, you responded by calling me names.

You have yet to answer the question as to why it is so critical to the economy to re-open schools.  If home schooling is so much better for children, why are mental health professionals not touting the benefits of keeping kids at home?  Why are they saying that keeping schools closed is harming children, if public schools are little more than "indoctrination centres". 

Suddenly the entire future of this generation of children is being tied to whether or not public schools are re-opened, and you're joining in the clamour, like the good little lemming you are, even though you don't send your own kids to a public school.

One would think you'd be busy offering up ideas and suggestions to parents to keep their kids at home, but no, you just continue to parrot whatever talking point the Trumpkins are pushing today.  So much for the quality of home schooling.  

I want my kids to be able to think for themselves.  You clearly don't, because you're not capable of doing it either.  If you could think for yourself, you could defend your positions, instead of resorting to insults and smears.  You could write a post that isn't a talking point.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



How long since your husband actually worked in a public school?  Was it in a Red State or a Blue State?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Which districts?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


It sounds like you are insulting your spouse, and I have absolutely no interest in that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Um ... I'm the husband.  Are your reading skills dulled?

It was a red state at the time, but the schools had been infected with Pre-Woke Syndrome.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Non sequitur.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



A three second search.  There is more should you be so motivated.

Fairfax Schools Indoctrinating Children In "Critical Race Theory"


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







.13 GPA says you are lying.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


So, just one?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...



Are you that stupid to claim that non union teachers would do better in that Baltimore School system with the same demographics?

Damn,Boi
Are you ever an asshole


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow!

You can not admit there is spectacular failure in the Baltimore school system taught by *Union* Teachers at all.

*Calls to Shut Down City School Where 0.13 GPA Ranks Near Top Half of Class*

Now the problem isn't fully known until there is an investigation.

The Teachers may only be a part of the problem, it can be bad students, poor school leadership, lack of funding and so on.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> You can not admit there is spectacular failure in the Baltimore school system taught by *Union* Teachers at all.
> 
> *Calls to Shut Down City School Where 0.13 GPA Ranks Near Top Half of Class*



I can admit that the failure Is in the demographics of the community, poverty, lack of parental involvement

You fail to provide any reason why nonunion teachers would do better


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Did this confuse you?

"There is more should you be so motivated."


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


My original question was how many? You seem to be suggesting that this is true of all public schools.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > You can not admit there is spectacular failure in the Baltimore school system taught by *Union* Teachers at all.
> ...



Sigh, you try putting words in my mouth again, I never said if union or non union teachers are better than the other.

*"Teachers may only be a part of the problem,"*  No distinction between union or non union...... try reading with your glasses next time.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







Yes, the union protects incompetent teachers.  That's pretty clear.  Don't you think?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Billy sighs.

4500+ schools nationwide and growing.

I'm an Alpha male.  I have no interest in secretarial work.  Feel free to seek knowledge on your own.

Or not.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



“Alpha male”. 
You’re a lazy wuss who realizes he can’t support his irresponsibly categorical stance. Now you’re just waving your limp little wrist at it, hoping it will go away before you lose more face.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're being intentionally obtuse, here.  You know school districts across the country have publicly stated they inflict CRT or other racist curriculums such as the 1619 Project on their students.  You know the performance of public schools across the country have declined, precipitously in some cases, based on quantitative data such as test scores, literacy rates, graduation rates, and college admissions rates.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Public school woke curriculum and rules that don't make sense...like being forced to keep a disruptive kid in your class....if a kid is acting up in private school that kid is gone....and the parents lose their money...public school should be the same....
Government fucks everything up...schools included...


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


People like Unkotare are the problem...he defends the indefensible when it comes to his beloved teachers unions...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The Union protects all teachers and makes sure the rules are followed


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What rules?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Rules of disciplinary actions


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


SUCKER.....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Too funny.

That you are willfully blind does not undermine my stance, but only serves to negate your own.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








The union protects bad teachers by getting rid of the good ones.  Here in Nevada there was a teacher of the year that was let go in favor of a teacher who had been in the union longer.

And she was hated by the majority of her students.

Teachers unions protect mediocrity, and punish excellence.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



What I know is that I have been doing this for 26 years and no one has ever so much is mentioned any of this nonsense that everyone keeps crying about. What I know is that the public schools in Massachusetts are the best in the nation and have been for several years now, comparing favorably to many countries. What I also know is that the statistics are largely bullshit as other nations compare their carefully selected students among the ones that are still in the educational system at that point only from the highest performing regions of that country with all of the students in the entire United States that we are obligated by law to educate. It is misleading and disingenuous


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I only asked you to support your own claim. I didn’t force you to make the claim.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Show me a post of mine where I have defended any union.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I kick kids out of my class all the time. This is the kind of thing that gets repeated over and over and over and over and over by people who haven’t set foot in the school in ages. And need I remind you yet again that in the United States we are obligated to educate students to a certain age by the law.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> And need I remind you yet again that in the United States we are obligated to educate students to a certain age by the law.


And therein lies the problem....not every kid is educatable...kick them out and give them the address to a trade school....stop passing unqualified children....and you may be able to kick a kid out of class but I know you do not have the authority to remove them from school...nor do you have the authority to keep them from attending your class for any length of time....so good students that want to learn are slighted....by morons who don't want to even be there....
If you are a real teacher you should agree with me....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Of course not

They make sure school districts follow the rules and the rights of teachers are protected.

That is why conservatives hate unions......They don’t want to see employees protected


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Public school woke curriculum and rules that don't make sense...like being forced to keep a disruptive kid in your class....if a kid is acting up in private school that kid is gone....and the parents lose their money...public school should be the same....
> Government fucks everything up...schools included...



I wrote the following several years ago, but it's still as timely as ever.  As long as the academics of the public education system are arbitrarily bound to rank stupidity and collectivism, the system's output will continue to decline.  The only answer is universal school choice per the imperatives of natural and constitutional law. 

Revisions and Divisions​by Michael Rawlings​​By the late 1950s, Americans were no longer almost entirely guided by the Judeo-Christian worldview, and challenges to the teaching of Christian values in the public schools began to be heard by federal courts. Plaintiffs had two principal grievances: (1) school prayer directed at the Christian deity, and (2) school-imposed biblical instruction.​​(It was not until 1980, however, that the Supreme Court struck down a Kentucky law that required the state's schools to post copies of the Ten Commandments in classrooms.)​​The Warren Court, never one to miss an opportunity to engage in a little social engineering and ever-ready to grab more power for the federal government, happily accommodated the plaintiffs by ignoring historical practice and the original intent of the First Amendment. This was accomplished by tossing out the First Amendment's Free Exercise Clause and superimposing a twisted version of an old idea onto the Establishment Clause.​​The Jeffersonian doctrine known as the Wall of Separation between Church and State, we were told, does not pertain so much to the protection of the Church (or of the people) against the impositions of the State, as much as it pertains to the protection of the State against being exposed to the _wrong_ religious notions of the Church (or of the people). That the Court's version of the doctrine is neither that of the Jeffersonian or constitutional doctrine was irrelevant to the Court.​​The First Amendment's new meaning imbued federal judges with the infallible wisdom to discern for the rest us the difference between those ideas that are religious and those ideas that are not. In other words, judges would direct the schools' curriculum, not the people. By this, however, the Court did not mean to suggest that it was legal for public school teachers to invade American homes and scream obscenities at children; they would merely be allowed to whisper them into the ears of children in the state schools.​​Hence, the Warren Court resolved a serious problem by further exacerbating it. After correctly observing that it was unconstitutional for state schools to impose the teachings of Judeo-Christianity on other-religious and non-religious persons, the Court decided to settle the matter by imposing a similar violation on all of us. Instead of simply recognizing that the people who pay the education system's bills should be free to educate their children as they see fit, at home or in a school of their choice, the Court opted to ignore original intent altogether, especially as it pertained to parental consent and authority.​​Instead of allowing that a culturally diverse and changing society would require a new means of allocating funds for education in order to satisfy the requirements of the First Amendment for all, the Court elected to enshrine a one-size-fits-all scheme.  Instead of requiring the nation's schools to honor the constitutional rights of all their students or close their doors, the Court chose to expel the "Miscreant," known as _God_ to many, who had instigated all the hullabaloo in the first place. Hence, it would not be the state schools that would have to change their ways or go, it would be the people, millions of Americans, who would have to compromise their most cherished convictions under the new hegemony or take their convictions and get the hell out.​​The Court effectively and quite consciously established humanism as the official religion of the state, and established the public education system as the state's church.​​But the Warren Court did not so much overthrow the First Amendment as much as it turned it on its head and, thereby, created a whole new legal conundrum, one that constantly pits faction against faction in an unending battle in which no one's rights can ever be fully realized. It's for this very reason that the increasingly heated and bitter debate over the content of our schools' academics continues to rage right up to this day. This fiasco is the direct result of the Court elevating what had only been up to that time a homegrown and locally operated system of education, one that was mostly non-existent before the 20th Century, to a federally mandated and administered regime. This "nationalization" of the education system subsequently alienated an even greater number of Americans from their rights and needlessly instigated a vicious, cultural civil war.​​But the irresponsible behavior of the Warren Court should not surprise anyone. Being that the leftist does not grasp the truth about human nature and about the nature of things, he's the consummate meddler who's forever jumping into the private affairs of others, never merely encouraging, but always obnoxiously insisting upon their participation in the next, great utopian love fest. He does not have the good sense to allow that Americans should decide for themselves with whom they would sleep.​​It's readily self-evident that no institution exists in an ideological vacuum. Thus, if the underlying ideology governing the academic fair offered in today's public schools is no longer Judeo-Christianity, what is it? Where in the Constitution is the federal government delegated the power to define for you or me what does or does not constitute religious training? How could such a power not effectively render the First Amendment meaningless? Does the First Amendment protect the individual's perspective or the state's perspective?​​Why is it a good thing when Christians are taxed to support the propagation of humanism in the public schools, but a bad thing when others are asked to spare a few lousy dimes to provide children transportation from a public school to a parochial school just a few miles down the road for instruction on matters that, according to idiotic leftists, the public school cannot provide? Why does the public education system not violate the constitutional rights of Christians when the teachings of Moses, Jesus Christ or the Apostle Paul cannot be taught, but the atheistic drivel of Darwin, Freud or Nietzsche can? The leftist, over whose head the outrage of his own suggestion flies, responds by telling the Christian that he is free to send his children to whatever type of school he pleases. But if the Christian "chooses" to flee the insults of public schools, he must necessarily leave behind the tax dollars he is compelled to fork out for an education system that is fundamentally hostile to him!​​And what about the far too many bombed out prisons that pass for schools in America's larger inner cities? Why do wealthy leftists adamantly oppose initiatives that would extend the same kind of educational opportunities enjoyed by their children to the children of the impoverished?​​No one should wonder why such an inherently unjust system turns out such a mediocre product at large. After all, this is the same system in which precious time and resources are now wasted on nonsense like _conflict resolution _and _sensitivity training_, the sorts of things that give leftists goosebumps and the rest of us indigestion. In truth, these are merely the insipid alternatives to _thou shalt not_.​​No one should be surprised by the stupefied looks that appear on the faces of so many youngsters these days when they are asked to respond to the most elementary questions about the history of their own country.​​"Abraham . . . who?"​​At your local high school, you might be told by students that Shakespeare is a racial slur or some dead white guy from New England who wrote the Bible. Should some of them tell you that a declarative sentence is something a judge gives you for carjacking or slapping your ho, don't show alarm. Just calmly nod your head and slowly back away.​​Today, five out of ten high school graduates cannot name their nation's capitol, its first president (for crying out loud!) or the three branches of its government. Half of them cannot read at an eighth-grade level or solve a quadratic equation.​​But not only are far too many of our youngsters woefully ignorant about their nation's history, confused about its cultural influences, functionally illiterate and mathematically incompetent—they cannot think for themselves either.​​We should not be surprised by the inarticulate gibberish that flies from so many young lips these days when in the name of "diversity" an entire generation has been deprived of the world's truly great ideas. But our young scholars haven't starved . . . well, not entirely. Instead they've been fed rehashed ideas of old that have buried many a nation and have mired the rest in tyranny. The fact that so many young people these days are under the impression that their generation is especially free and open-minded is both tragic and comical. As the illogic of _inclusionism_ has rendered so many of them incapable of distinguishing the difference between _tolerance_ and _acceptance_, for example, today's youth comprise the most robotically conformist and spitefully narrow-minded generation that America has ever produced. Despite the multifarious clothing fashions and hairstyles sported by them, an alarming number are unwittingly marching in lock-step unison toward the delusions sported by totalitarianism. Regardless of the stated reasoning behind the arguments of their antagonists, epithets like _bigot, homophobe or fascist_ fly from their lips as thoughtlessly as a dog licks its genitals.​​We should not be surprised that so many young people these days regard Judeo-Christianity's commonsensical mores with derision when they are constantly fed the claptrap of pseudo-intellectuals who airily postulate that the observance of such courtesies only serves to undermine one's self-esteem or inhibit the free expression of one's true inner self. Whatever happened to the understanding that the ideals of Judeo-Christianity led the way toward the democratization of the Western world?​​The trivial is said to be profound.  The profound is said to be hateful.​​Finally, why should anyone be shocked by the kinds of outrages that have been launched against our society by post-pubescent psychopaths like Dylan Klebold when the theories of intellectual barbarians, their breath reeking of hopelessness and despair, are incessantly whispered in the ears of our children as they are bombarded, without benefit of context or consequence, by filth and violence from every quarter of our society?​​Why are the babies burning? Why is there silence in heaven?​​​


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> ....
> If you are a real teacher you should agree with me....



If you believe that statement to be logical, the limits of your education are clear.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> ....not every kid is educatable.......



I don't believe that.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And need I remind you yet again that in the United States we are obligated to educate students to a certain age by the law.
> ...



Interesting that you felt the need to edit your original post.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2021)

Who in their right mind would send their kid to a public school nowadays?

Either private school or home schooling.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > ....not every kid is educatable.......
> ...


Results show you to be wrong...can't ague with the numbers...and that's why you get so bent when you are challenged....


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Oh?  Here is the lawyer for the biggest teachers union.  This is what you advocate.  

NEA General Counsel Bob Chanin’s Farewell Remarks - July 6, 2009


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Educating students does NOT mean that every single kid goes to Harvard. If you are so quick to give up on kids, it's a damn good thing you never tried to be a teacher.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...









We're not claiming that that is the goal.  How do you explain an entire class of high schoolers that has a COLLECTIVE GPA of less than 1?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Does every restaurant in the country turn a profit?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yeah, a person too ignorant to know 40 years of Republican policy is waaaaaaaay to ignorant to teach a rock to be still.


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Does every restaurant in the country turn a profit?


No...   But then... They go out of business.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


As noted, you are simply too ignorant of the topic to be involved in the conversation.  But, as a courtesy...

Republicans, tiny minded "conservatives" have been trying to shut down public schools for 40 years under the lie of "school choice."
Republicans don't give a damn about choice or education.
In fact, the republican elite want people ignorant and stupid.  Ignorant and stupid is the core of their base.  Ignorant and stupid is what they like to call the "bigger tent" and, of course, the ignorant and stupid, being ignorant and stupid, fall for the lies like a line of dominoes,
WHY, You say?  Well being an ignorant tiny minded "conservative" I'd expect that you wouldn't understand the plan.
UNIONS
Get rid of the schools and you get rid of the NEA and half a million union activists.
Republicans along with their tiny minded "conservative" servants have been trying to destroy unions for 50 years.

That you claim not to know this clearly paints you as a tiny minded ignoramus or just a liar.
Sorry, nothing in between.

Next time, fool, know when to STFU!


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I was asked an ignorant question far too stupid to qualify for a response.
That you think it was worthy of response proves you to be just another tiny minded "conservative" idiot.

Now back to your playpen with your trump sex doll!


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> [As noted, you are simply too ignorant of the topic to be involved in the conversation.  But, as a courtesy...
> 
> Republicans, tiny minded "conservatives" have been trying to shut down public schools for 40 years under the lie of "school choice."
> Republicans don't give a damn about choice or education.
> ...


Always remember... Nobody can make you look like anything.  You have to do it.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...





Let everyone who wants put their money towards homeschooling private education.  Those that want to go to public school, PAY for it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...




Only in you mind. Let's see some reality across the country.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



One of the most liberal school districts in this country because they are full of children whose parents work in DC!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Not in my state, and states where i have taught.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 31, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...



Mhm....









						‘That Student Deserves A Medal’: Leaked Video Shows Teacher Infuriated That Student Won’t Point Out ‘Racial Differences’ Between Two Women
					

A teacher in a Loudoun County high school angrily scolded a student in class for failing to point out the race of two females in a video shared on social media.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


You ready to answer the question now? Or are you too "ignorant"?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Many of my students hated me because I held them accountable.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Does every restaurant in the country turn a profit?
> ...


Keep going....now you're getting it....


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Keep dodging, you ignorant pussy.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



As retorted, I actually know much, much, much more about the topic than you do. Go ahead and say the word "ignorant" a few more times, you buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



Why is it so difficult for some people to remember that education to a certain age is mandatory in the US?


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Keep going....now you're getting it....


o.0

A union paid for by the government isn't likely to go out of business.  It SHOULD.   If a school is failing/failed... It needs to fire everyone there and start over, or move said business (students) to another school.  But that's not how Unions work when it's more or less government derived.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...



I still think an additional 25% federal income tax for anyone who votes Democrat in a national election is a great idea.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Some teachers are great (that's what I hear, anyway) but some of them...... (smh)

I think some people want to "guide and mold young minds" mostly because they can't find any adults to buy into their stupid ideas.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


I remember being a kid and finding that hard to believe actually. 
If it was mandatory, how come all the schools kept throwing me out, was my question.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Keep going....now you're getting it....
> ...



We tried that in my school district in FL many years ago.  We developed a magnet school for the best students and sent them to the worst school building in the run down part of town where the poor kids had attended.  They brought in selected excellent and highly qualified teachers from all over the district.  It quickly became one of the top high schools in the  nation on Newsweek's ranking system.  My school had students that were given school choice to attend our suburban school as we were a state rated "A" school.  The faculty remained largely unchanged and the school immediately fell to the state rating of "C".  What changed?  Poor students often make for poor students.  The location and building they are housed in has nothing to do with the educational process. Neither did the faculty.  We were not alone as several high schools in the district suffered the same fate.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Things have changed since you were a student.  When I was a student decades ago, an 85% graduation rate was exceptional.  Now, schools are penalized for rates below 95%.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







Yes, if they don't they are out of business.  If that is the extent of your critical thinking skills you should reevaluate your self.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







Yeah, and they "graduate" semi literate morons with a GPA of .13.


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> We tried that in my school district in FL many years ago.  We developed a magnet school for the best students and sent them to the worst school building in the run down part of town where the poor kids had attended.  They brought in selected excellent and highly qualified teachers from all over the district.  It quickly became one of the top high schools in the  nation on Newsweek's ranking system.  My school had students that were given school choice to attend our suburban school as we were a state rated "A" school.  The faculty remained largely unchanged and the school immediately fell to the state rating of "C".  What changed?  Poor students often make for poor students.  The location and building they are housed in has nothing to do with the educational process. Neither did the faculty.  We were not alone as several high schools in the district suffered the same fate.


Sounds like you are saying the parents failed their children, not the teachers.  You may very well be right.   I don't know enough on the topic to actually dive THAT deep into it.

Maybe tax credits should be given to poor parents based on their children's grades.  Might be a cheaper way out than letting them remain that unskilled in the art of thinking.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What kind of penalties?  Many school districts are below 50% graduation rate, and have been for years.  They're virtually all run by Democrats, of course:

Those with the lowest graduation rates include Indianapolis (31 percent), Cleveland (34 percent), Detroit (38 percent), Milwaukee (41 percent), Baltimore (41 percent), Atlanta (44 percent), Los Angeles (44 percent), Las Vegas (45 percent), and Columbus (45 percent).





__





						Cities in Crisis
					






					www.americaspromise.org


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > [As noted, you are simply too ignorant of the topic to be involved in the conversation.  But, as a courtesy...
> ...


"""""""
Apparently you ran out.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



No.  That is not true.  Every district I taught in had a minimum 2.0 GPA in order to graduate.  This is just more of the  education basher lies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Thank you for proving my point!  These issues are only problems in Democrat run shitholes.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Keep going....now you're getting it....
> ...



What's another difference between eating out and going to school in the US (up to a certain age)?


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Read on my tiny minded ignoramus.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That might have been the wrong question...


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Done with the doll?  Read on but wash your hands first!


----------



## Borillar (Mar 31, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


My wife and I home schooled our daughter for a couple years when she had a medical condition the public schools couldn't effectively deal with. It was state approved curriculum with online teachers available. She still had interaction with other kids in dance classes, band, and soccer. When she returned to public school, she was quite a bit ahead of her peers. Home schooling is a good option for many families as it was for us.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


OK.  But only because not bright enough to ask for something better.
ignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorantignorant

And just for your...ignoramus.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Glad we agree.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


This 'persona' you are trying so hard (too hard) to act out is really not working for you. You do not present yourself as intelligent or well-informed, despite what you seem to be hoping for. How about you just stop being a douche bag?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



"just for your"? Learn some English, idiot.


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Ran out of what?


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Too many to bother with.   I'm willing to engage in discussion with you, and I'm even willing to let you lead the dance some...  But I gotta know where we are going with it to make it worthwhile.   That's way too open of a question.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


If the government says you have to eat a certain combination of things, you either eat out or prove that you have eaten all those things at home. Furthermore, the restaurant in your neighborhood isn't allowed to close or turn away any customers. Are the cooks likely to be part of some dark conspiracy to poison the customers, or just doing the best they can?


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> If the government says you have to eat a certain combination of things, you either eat out or prove that you have eaten all those things at home. Furthermore, the restaurant in your neighborhood isn't allowed to close or turn away any customers. Are the cooks likely to be part of some dark conspiracy to poison the customers, or just doing the best they can?


Oh... Ok.. I agree with you.  With the stipulation that sometimes the "best they can" isn't enough, and perhaps more needs to be done that has nothing to do with the cooks.  With that said... I don't have all the answers.  

But I do like my off the cuff monetary value for poor people having tax credits based off of their kids grades.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...








Here you go, sport.  This is from yahoo news.  This is the sort of shit that teachers unions spew out.

*'Baltimore HS student fails all but 3 classes over 4 years, ranks near top half of class'*








						'Baltimore HS student fails all but 3 classes over 4 years, ranks near top half of class'
					

'A Baltimore high school student passed all but three classes over four years and still graduated near the top half of his class with a 0.13 GPA, according to Fox 45 Baltimore.'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You found ONE example but claim this is a nationwide problem.  Retard?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> ........
> 
> But I do like my off the cuff monetary value for poor people having tax credits based off of their kids grades.



That's difficult when you consider all the reasons why one student might have different grades than another. Might end up with a new tax on the poorest families/students with the most challenges to overcome. You would be surprised how many of my students are homeless and/or working full time and/or living with adults who have mental illness or addiction.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yeah, I was a slow learner, lol.

It took me a really long time to realize that they didn't much care whether or not I learned the material, it was about teaching me to conform.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You sure it wasn't you preventing everyone else from learning?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Interesting question though. If your teacher stopped you from setting your desk on fire, is that forcing you to conform? What about driving on the same side of the road as everyone else? Not stealing? Not killing at random? "Conform" can mean a lot of things.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Please little dick licker.
A pair of frog legs in sauce shows more intellect than you're capable of understanding.
ME?  Like an ant trying to comprehend VR tech.

As I told you earlier, you're just not smart enough to participate.  
Like to say I'm sorry for humiliating you but, sorry, no.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh lookie?  It's the moron branch of the IGP!

Don't you have some underwear to sniff?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



You realize you're making a fool of yourself, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



You're failing pretty badly at this whole troll thing, kid. Try something else.


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...


A tax credit can't be a new tax.  I ... Wouldn't think.



> You would be surprised how many of my students are homeless and/or working full time and/or living with adults who have mental illness or addiction.


You're likely right.   I'm, compared to a great many people here I'm sure, a country boy.    I've seen meth and alcohol fuck up some of my family members...   So sure... It happens here as well...   Hell, a close family member was a drug dealer.   But it's not a normal thing.  I am, and my situation, is a pretty damn big outlier to my surroundings.  Some of the things you city folk deal with, and frankly do or don't because of them, is absolutely flabbergasting to me.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2021)

Shelzin said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


""


----------



## Shelzin (Mar 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> ""


*blink*blink*

Ok.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2021)

A study I saw said 7-9% of K-12 students in the US are being homeschooled.  What surprises me the most about this homeschool phenomenon is that such a large number of parents are able to stay home with their kids and make that happen.

The growth of online resources and even formal online schools make the teaching part much easier for parents, but it surprises me that that many are able and willing to stay home with their kids and go that route.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

OldLady said:


> A study I saw said 7-9% of K-12 students in the US are being homeschooled.  What surprises me the most about this homeschool phenomenon is that such a large number of parents are able to stay home with their kids and make that happen.
> 
> The growth of online resources and even formal online schools make the teaching part much easier for parents, but it surprises me that that many are able and willing to stay home with their kids and go that route.



During this Covid time, a lot of families have discovered that they could manage with one income. It takes a lot of sacrifices, but if a family is committed to it, such a 'traditional' family structure can still work.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


There was some of that but the bullshit wasn't all one way.  I sure wasn't an angel but a lot of them were petty little tyrants too. 

I had one teacher who would spend the entire class narrating notes to us from an overhead projector that we were to copy word for word. Thing is,  I had already read the entire text book and there was nothing in his notes that wasn't in the book..... so the notes were just a way for him to kill time. 

I aced the test but he penalized me for not having a notebook full of redundant shit. 
I took it higher and he was forced to change my grade.  Later I realized it was all an enormous waste of time because no one actually cared what my grades were,  ( including me), as long as I passed. 


Anyway,  he was far from the worst..... at least he didn't lock me in a storage room or physically attack me.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I agree; there are usually good reasons for conforming to the environment you're in, it's just that like anything else,  those charged with enforcing that,  ( or those who take it upon themselves to enforce it) sometimes abuse that. 

Kids don't really have the necessary skills or tools to deal with those people.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> ........ at least he didn't lock me in a storage room or physically attack me.


Glass half full!


----------



## freyasman (Mar 31, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ........ at least he didn't lock me in a storage room or physically attack me.
> ...


I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So do I.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Very true

Turning an F student into a C student is as admirable as getting an A student into Harvard


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> ...


we do


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 1, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Johannes Ziegler, the founder and CEO of the home instruction company Miacademy, said he "absolutely" expects interest in homeschooling to remain elevated above its earlier levels.




Homeschooling is good for the taxpayers- school buildings cost money to heat, transportation and food service add to the costs as well.    Further, the government schools really don't produce educated kids.

I was talking to a friend of mine who went to government school.   His dad had to give him a switchblade to survive.  People were getting shanked for their lunch money.

Compare to the Catholic school I went to, we all wore jackets and ties, the brothers and priests watching over making sure we didn't engage in horseplay.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I teach at as urban a school district as you'll find anywhere. Last year we had a senior who turned down an acceptance to Harvard in favor of the Naval Academy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 1, 2021)

Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 1, 2021)

OldLady said:


> A study I saw said 7-9% of K-12 students in the US are being homeschooled.  What surprises me the most about this homeschool phenomenon is that such a large number of parents are able to stay home with their kids and make that happen.
> 
> The growth of online resources and even formal online schools make the teaching part much easier for parents, but it surprises me that that many are able and willing to stay home with their kids and go that route.


that's not a large percentage of parents.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.


Let’s not say weird

Maybe socially awkward


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.
> ...


Myth.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Let’s just say Mommy doesn’t let them deal with other children without supervision 

And definitely not Negroes, Mexicans, non Christians or poor people


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let's just make up imaginary bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Oh yes......I forgot

Homeschool parents do not care if their spawn goes to school with Negroes, Mexicans, atheists, gays or poor children.

They only care that their spawn get the best damned education possible


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tell you what why don't you prove your claims for once.





__





						Fast Facts: Homeschooling (91)
					

The NCES Fast Facts Tool provides quick answers to many education questions (National Center for Education Statistics).  Get answers on Early Childhood Education, Elementary and Secondary Education and Higher Education here.



					nces.ed.gov
				




you'll notice that all parents from all races home school their kids


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.



Your ignorance and bigotry are pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


More Homeschool Propaganda

Why do parents Homeschool?

1. They love their children and want them to get the best education
2. Their local district has too many minorities
3. They don’t want their children exposed to extreme topics like Evolution, Global Warming and that Homosexuals are not possessed by the Devil.

Be honest, what is the most likely reason?


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your bigotry and ignorance are pathetic.  I'll also note, public school alumni that you are, you were unaware of the fact that Florida has a higher population than New York and you failed at basic math in regards to Covid infection rates.  LOL


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 1, 2021)

Homeschooling is a form of child abuse that leaves kids ill-equipped for the world. Unless you live in the middle of nowhere its a snowflake action.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



LOL
You still showing your ignorance about population density


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschooling is a form of child abuse that leaves kids ill-equipped for the world. Unless you live in the middle of nowhere its a snowflake action.



Some parents need to control every aspect of their child’s life.

What they are exposed to, who they can associate with, religious doctrine, social and political topics.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschooling is a form of child abuse that leaves kids ill-equipped for the world. Unless you live in the middle of nowhere its a snowflake action.



This one of yours? THIS is a great reason to homeschool









						Teacher, 61, struck off after swearing and calling pupil 'paedophile'
					

Students say Richard Lewis, 61, would regularly swear during class at Coleg Sir Gar in Llanelli, Wales, and joked  that one pupil who taught swimming to children after school was a paedophile.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschooling is a form of child abuse that leaves kids ill-equipped for the world. Unless you live in the middle of nowhere its a snowflake action.
> ...


Tick tick tick.............
Depriving kids of a schooling is horrific. 

Like most kids I hated the actual learning part of it but I loved the social aspects, girls, playing football with my mates, bullying the minorities and of course the cultural indoctrination by charismatic leftists.

Nowhere else in my life have I ever been surrounded by 100s of pretty girls all day. School is amazing.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.


What kind of strange people do you have over there that would do that?


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That's the only place they're forced to be around you.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Where are they doing that and why haven't you reported them to the authorities?


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So that's what you're up to.  I thought so.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



He's participating in it, obviously.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You need to meet some real people, because you have some really weird beliefs about them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You're so full of shit. You and that clownshoes, Winger. 

You're both just flaming and not to be taken seriously


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Tell us the REAL Reason you think people Home School


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



SmellyIrishAss doesn’t want her daughter dating a Negro


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


There is also that kids will be educated by political extremists and grow up as racist trash. Can you see the danger there hun ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Or catching Gay or similar.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



One reason: to keep them away from ignorant, bigoted people like you.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Homeschool parents want their children to fear minorities and “keep to their own”, they want them to think Evolution is a myth, that gays are possessed by the Devil, that guns don’t kill people....Negroes kill people.

They realize that if they allow their children to attend public school......All the fears, hatred, prejudices that they have built for years will be challenged.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Because they know they can give their children a better education than what they can get in government school.
Because they get a crappy education from a government school and want to give their kids a better one.
Because their kids get bullied in government school.
Because their local government school is a cess pool of gang and drug activity not fit for kids to be in.
Because their local government school is overloaded with too many students and not enough teachers.
Because their kids are being held back by a classroom environment more occupied with handling troublemakers than teaching.
Because their local government school focuses more on getting kids to sit down and shut up than on teaching.
Because the teachers' unions won't let the local government school get rid of bad teachers.
Because their kid has needs that government school is ill-equipped to handle. Case in point, my own son who was not diagnosed as being autistic until adulthood (it was barely on the radar screen when he was a kid). He was unable to handle the local government school environment and they were ready to short bus him when we said we could do better, and we did.
Because....Need I go on?

IOW, there are many reasons why people Home School. Naturally, your antipathy toward the idea of people being free to teach their own children how they want to blinds you to those reasons and you can only see racism and bigotry. At least, that's all you ever acknowledge.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool parents want their children to fear minorities and “keep to their own”, they want them to think Evolution is a myth, that gays are possessed by the Devil, that guns don’t kill people....Negroes kill people.
> 
> They realize that if they allow their children to attend public school......All the fears, hatred, prejudices that they have built for years will be challenged.


You obviously don't know any home schoolers or you wouldn't say stupid stuff like that.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Heck, they might even grow up believing in freedom and dangerous things like that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If "government schools" are like that then it is your local elected officials who are to blame.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Blame isn't the point. The point is that there are many reasons why people home school. The whole, "Day's jus a buncho stooopid racises", is a canard.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Do not ever call me "hun" , drip


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.


Is that what happened to you?


----------



## initforme (Apr 1, 2021)

It depends solely on location.   We have excellent public schools here.   Small and more rural.   Teachers are encouraged to get masters degrees and most do.   The masters pays 5 grand more per year.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool parents want their children to fear minorities and “keep to their own”, they want them to think Evolution is a myth, that gays are possessed by the Devil, that guns don’t kill people....Negroes kill people.
> ...



Yes, wonderful kids
Those home schools interact with all races, religions and economic backgrounds. 
They even believe gays are just regular folks


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool parents want their children to fear minorities and “keep to their own”, they want them to think Evolution is a myth, that gays are possessed by the Devil, that guns don’t kill people....Negroes kill people.
> ...



I don't think he gets out of his trailer park very often.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Basically......I don’t want my kids associating with “those” kind of people


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A lot of them do. Just how many home schooling families do you regularly interact with that you know this, anyway? A real number will do, and tell us where that is so we can do an accurate comparison to see if you're speaking from experience or just regurgitating something you saw from your favorite hate merchant.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Right, you are bigoted against those who don't want the state educating their children. See how that works? Like I've asked before, how many home schooling families do you regularly interact with that you would know this to be a fact? You must have an awful lot of interactions to be so certain about so many people. Or maybe you could just admit you're regurgitating something you heard from a hate merchant.


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool your kids and raise a wierdo.
> ...


You guys have no self-awareness at all, do you?


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I met a 15 year old in Alaska at my Judo club who had been homeschooled and had finished high school at 13. He was taking college courses, and one of the other adults at the club was in some of his classes.
He was an impressive young man, he had his shit together.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


whoop de fucking do

Did he go to the prom?
Did he meet people of other social classes, races, religions?
What kind of social life does a 14 year old in college have?
Creepy


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not bigoted, feel sorry for the little misfits


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It occurs to me that we could solve a lot of problems if we occasionally dragged a local government official out of their office and hung them in public.
Probably would only need to do it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You think the Judo club was whites only, or something?


You don't even realize how ignorant and biased you are showing yourself to be, do you?



You have nothing to say, you're just shitting out your piehole, and the rest of us don't want to smell it.
Fuck off, simpleton.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

The "socialization" canard is just that, a canard. 

1. Do I want my children to learn how to behave in adult society from other children or from adults?
2. For the entirety of human history, children have learned how to behave in society from their parents, siblings, extended families and clan. It has only been since the early 20th century in the Western World that it became expected for children to learn how to behave in adult society from their childhood peers, away from their parents' oversight and overseen by a government approved official. Yet somehow THAT is now viewed as right and proper, while the model that has served humanity for thousands of years is viewed as abnormal and suspicious, to the point that those who want to utilize it have to fight an uphill battle to do so.

That ain't right, and can only be explained by too many people believing they have the right to dictate how OTHER parents' children should be raised.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I lot of them do.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Except that they are doing very well for themselves. Again, how many do you know personally?


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Depending on the co-op his family was in, absolutely he went to the prom.
Depending on the demographic makeup of his area, absolutely he met "people of other social classes, races, religions".
When college costs over a hundred grand, there'd better be a heck of lot more than a social life those kids should be focused on.

This kid will likely finish college a year or two before his peers and be established in a career while they're still trying to figure out where they left their pants, who is this in bed beside me, and crap, we didn't use a rubber.


----------



## initforme (Apr 1, 2021)

Our teachers got a 4 percent raise for next year...deservedly so.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The prom?  LOL



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/whitchurch-stouffville-prom-party-fatal-shooting-update-1.5129064


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



So if you finish college at 18-19 and enter the workforce, what do you get?
Did you win?

I’d rather have a kid who graduates College at 21-22 and has acclimated with his peers and had a good time.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No but I do realize I'm making a fool of you.  Well, actually, you're doing most of the work.  I'm just sitting here slapping you on.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I’d rather have a kid who graduates College at 21-22 and has acclimated with his peers and had a good time.



I'll bet you would, but instead you got a loser who hates you.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'd laugh but it's not funny to make fun of the handicapped.  No matter how fun you are to watch.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I’d rather have a kid who graduates College at 21-22 and has acclimated with his peers and had a good time.
> ...



The kid who you Home Schooled, was  not allowed to go to school with his friends in the neighborhood, never had a real life

Will hate you


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, you win. The kid doesn't owe as much in student loans for one thing, because he finished early and got scholarships. He also receives star treatment from employers for demonstrating the necessary hustle and grit to finish school early for another. You also get an adult who has learned how to act in adult society from adults, not from other kids. "Having a good time" is nice until you realize the price tag that comes with it. Sure it's nice to take 4 years off from reality to party but most people can't afford to pay over 100 grand to give their kids "a good time". For that kind of money, there'd better be more good grades than "good times".


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Do you have anything whatsoever to say about the topic?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


Do you know anything at all about the topic?


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Again, how many home schooling families do you interact with who have told you this? You do know, don't you, that home schooled kids have activities with other home schooled kids and can participate in their local government school activities as well, don't you? Thus, your complaint increasingly rings hollow.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Thats the point
Mommy carefully monitors who their kids can interact with and what experiences they can have. 
Little Susie dating a Black Kid is not one of those experiences


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Okay, that's who you want, go ahead and hire that person, there are plenty of them around.

I want people that are capable, driven, and productive, so I'd probably hire the kid, (although this was about 20 years ago, so he's mid 30s by now.)


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Both my homeschooled daughters got into great universities (one with a full academic scholarship), and they're doing just fine.  Your kid hates you for putting them in a room with a pervert for 12 years.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In your mind. I notice that you have carefully avoided telling us how you know this to be true. I've asked repeatedly how many home schooling families you interact with, and obviously the answer is none. That means you're making it up out of your bias.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Anti-home schoolers typically operate from emotion, not facts and logic. The inconvenient truth is that home schooled kids usually do quite well, and they can't dispute that so they go for things they imagine about home schooling, and the funny thing is, they don't deviate from it at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

freyasman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I was a supervisor for 20 years

I would rather hire a mature 22 year old with a BS Degree than a 19 year old wiz kid


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's a free country, no one is trying to tell you that you can't hire whoever you want.

But you sure are trying to convince everyone else to do what _you_ want, ain't you?


And that's why you're the problem.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I've said far more than you, troll.
I mean, seriously, for a tiny troll you have no talent, and no humor.  You really are a loser at this.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Even though the whiz kid has the same degree that he earned in less time and is more mature than the 22 year old party animal?


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I know that you are absolutely ignorant of the topic as you've clearly demonstrated on several occasions.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



OK..you got me

I lived next to an uneducated Bible Thumper who insisted on Home Schooling her kids
She gave them a Bible focused education and kept them away from other influences

Those kids were not only creepy, but dumb as hell.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you have one example, which is probably a lie anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That 19 year old who is barely shaving has to interact with employees in their 30s and 40s 
While he may know the material, he doesn’t have the maturity to    work effectively with his peers


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's a presumption based on bullshit and bias.


The kid I knew was in college classes with adults in their 30s, and was also in the adult Judo class due to his size; he had _plenty_ of experience interacting with adults, in an adult environment.


Your preferred method is a demonstrated failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2021)

freyasman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Sorry, not impressed with 19 year old wiz kids

There s more to the real world than passing tests
You have to work with others

I have hired 22 year olds right out of college.  They have a hard time interacting with 30-40 year olds


----------



## freyasman (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Do they really though?

Or is that just more of your bias talking?



Yeah, I don't think you know shit about this and I don't think your opinion is worth shit, either.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Where? Quote anything of substance you've posted, kid.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you base your entire criticism on one family. Do we even have to wonder what you would say about someone who did that for Mexican or black families? "Yeah, I lived next to one of those families, and they are the shiftiest, creepiest little thieves you ever saw. They're all like that". See how it sounds?


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If he was home schooled, he was taught how to handle himself with people older than himself.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



Actually, I know far more about the topic than you do. What is your education, training, or experience in education?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 1, 2021)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Don't expect logic from a liberal.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 2, 2021)

hadit said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Any one of my three homeschooled kids, including the 12-year-old, could kick this guy's ass in a debate, always assuming they were willing to waste their time talking to such a benighted dolt in the first place.

True, they didn't learn the same social skills that so many of the public-schooled kids I've met did, because they're a whole lot more polite, considerate, and mature.  You would never catch any of my kids sitting down on a crowded bus, yapping with his buddies and totally ignoring an old lady standing in the aisle next to them, for instance, something I see other kids do with depressing regularity.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Yeah because it's so much better not to realize one's potential and hang out at the mall instead.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...











						One of the most pervasive stereotypes in education is no longer true
					

After 40 years of homeschooling in the US, the myth still lingers that teaching kids under your own roof limits their social skills. It's not true anymore.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





Contrary to decades of stereotypes painting homeschool students as awkward and asocial, today's homeschoolers have far fewer difficulties in building healthy friendships than they did in the past.

Technology's rise has been so swift and widespread, much of the socialization now starts on, moves to, or somehow involves the internet — no matter the learning environment.

"They're doing just as well or better," Brian Ray, a homeschooling researcher at the National Home Education Research Institute, tells Business Insider.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There isn't much difference between being 19 or 21


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 2, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah we know you can't handle people smarter than you


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me!
> ...


Ignorance can be corrected. He is actually STUPID.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Sure, as parents everywhere clamber for schools to open because their worried that their at home kids fall behind the learning curve under their care.


Naah...they just need the "free" babysitting.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> You are convincing everyone here that you are an ignoramus, who doesn't realize that Homeschooling is a regulated set up by the state.


Not an ignoramus. He is an IGNORANUS...that is: he is both stupid, AND an asshole.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Parents are BEGGING for Public Schools to reopen


Yes, they need the "free' babysitting.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, and they're a large part of the reason why educational rankings in the USA continue to decline every year.  People homeschooling their kids is leading the decline in education standards in the USA.  Americans are so concerned that their children might turn out to be liberals, they are afraid to expose them to anything other than "conservative" thinking.
> 
> No wonder companies can't find workers to fill their jobs.  Too many people denying science and facts.


So...do you have anything resembling actual EVIDENCE for that claim? (Of course not.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I pay for a private school for my grandkid too.
> 
> I do have a cousin who has started homeschooling her 2 boys when she began working from home, and she is liking it a lot. Some of the rest of us in our tribe who are raising kids under 10 have been discussing putting together a "pod" or whatever they call it, and sharing instructor duties. We got about a half dozen kids running around, pretty close in age.
> We have *a lot* of different skills we can teach, in addition to the 3 R's. By the time they're 16, they'll be able to build a house, balance their checkbooks, hunt, kill and cook dinner, service and repair their vehicles, operate any computer system out there, do plumbing, electrical work, and flooring. They'll know how to build wealth, and avoid debt. They'll be able to drive most anything, from big rigs to motorcycles, and maybe even fly a plane, depending. They will understand how to run a business successfully, even one that the government will throw you in a cage for, and how to play poker, and who to _never_ play against...._ever_. They'll know how to fight an insurgency, from both sides. The classics of western civilization will be required reading, and they will understand our values, family and freedom, above all.
> ...



Don't forget to put _Unintended Consequences_ on the reading list.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Still no response to the question, if everyone wants to home school, why are parents throughout the country howling about getting schools reopened?  I've watched parents try to home school their kids, and elearning is even worse.



Put down that baseball bat, your straw man is dead. Nobody but you has claimed that "Everyone wants to home school."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Is it any mystery why morons raising morons don't respect education? My kids both go to public school. My oldest graduates this year and has been accepted to one of the country's elite business schools. He will start college as a sophomore. He has tested or will test out of the first semester or entire first level of every physical science, French, and english composition. He will be tutoring the home-schooled nosepickers on campus for spending money.


Yeah, sure...and I have a BEAUTIFUL beachfront house for sale really cheap, about an hour north of Tulsa.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Faux Butt-hurt Trumpinistas are looking for another faux issue to show their faux rage.
> 
> On the one hand they demand schools reopen and on the other they demand schools close down so everyone can "home school."
> 
> Like watching a cat with a laser pen.



If you have this sort of hallucinations regularly, please see a doctor.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not the job of the unions to care about your kids.  The job of the unions is to represent their members - the teachers.  Sometimes the interests of both the teachers and the children align, i.e. class size, and classroom resources.  Both children and teachers have a vested interest in smaller class sizes, and more resources.



The job of government employee unions is to permit their members to continue to GORGE at the public trough.  Claiming they have any other purpose is wrong.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 17, 2021)

westwall said:


> Because we are successful business people, or retired.
> 
> 
> Remember the old adage, "those who can, do.  Those who can't,  teach"



Or people like me, who hate children and would go nuts in a week teaching.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 17, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yeah, I am responding to YOU a retired jackass with a pinecone up your ass! 

I told the truth, you came back with insults, I came back again to point out what happened in MY school District, you came back with more snobbery and insults.

I have been in meetings with people up to the Principals level. Working with them to figure out how to deal with my Daughter problems with standard school curricula, ended up moving her to Legacy High School where the relaxed format is better for her. You make clear you don't give a shit as you come back belittling me with your slime.

My Father taught in College for 12 years, My Godmother was a long time School Psychologist, one of my brothers retired after 30 years of teaching in region, education has been important to my family.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 17, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are part of the problem when America is getting beaten by a lot of nations in Schooling performance and you defend it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


So what is your excuse for why you are worthless turd?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


You propose a solution that has been in place for many years.   That's pretty ignorant about education and stupid for you not knowing better.

If the kids do not want to learn, you cannot unscrew the tops of their head and pour knowledge in.


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Correct.  But instead of sending them away you are so desperate for the cash you get for having them in school you allow them to disrupt the education of the kids who DO want to learn.

So simple a moron can figure it out.

So why haven't you....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Parents are BEGGING for Public Schools to reopen
> ...


yup

Lets them go back to work


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2021)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Like most of your pathetic knowledge of public education. it appears that "alternative schools" escapes you.  You are the moron in this case.

The problem is that these schools are overwhelmed by the number of students eligible to attend because school districts will not fund them sufficiently to handle the number of students needing this type of instruction.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 18, 2021)

I felt at the time, and still do that most of my schooling was a complete waste of time. 
That includes university level courses. I would say that of the 120 hours to earn my baccalaureate, at least 60% of that was filler.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 18, 2021)

My recommendation - RonPaulCurriculum.com


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > I pay for a private school for my grandkid too.
> ...


I'm hurt that you thought I need to be reminded, lol.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 18, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> I felt at the time, and still do that most of my schooling was a complete waste of time.
> That includes university level courses. I would say that of the 120 hours to earn my baccalaureate, at least 60% of that was filler.


That's part of being educated and going to university. Part of the significance of a college degree (depending on the program) is that you are somewhat of a well rounded intellectual and someone who can set and meet goals, and communicate well. . We have positions at my company that require a degree, because we want people in those positions who we know can communicate well and who arent blindsided by any topic not specific to the sometimes narrow focus of their jobs. Hiring these people gives us a better chance of getting someone willing to learn new things and deal with fluid job descriptions. One aspect where we can tell a big difference is, when we hire people with no degree, we get a lot more "that's not my job" attitude and a lot more resistance to learning new things or new job functions. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 18, 2021)

I had to visit one of the satellite locations 2 weeks ago. I hijacked one of the offices and displaced the person using it for 4 days to another station. There are 6 regular employees working at this location on any given day. I left the office door open jist enough to keep one ear on them.

The other 5 employees are all people who refuse to get vaccinated. I listened to them complain about our clientele, fill all of their downtime with little trivia games and personal discussions, and i heard "not really my job" quite a few times. As more of an experiment than a sincere effort to redirect some of their energy and time, i suggested to them some tactics and strategies for building new business that could be employed when they are not directly engaged with our clientele or their other duties. They spent more time complaining about having to learn new softwares and software tricks and having to learn new things about our company of which they were previously ignorant, than they did actually meeting the challenge of a new project and trying it out. And by "more time", i mean 100% to 0%. By the time i left the location, they had literally not performed the new, suggested tasks one single time.

The employee whom i displaced (chosen intentionally by me) did not complain one time. They quietly spent their first few hours getting their temporary workstation up and running and getting access to all pf the softwares they use on a daily basis. They happened to hear my suggestions to the other staff and used their downtime to research document templates, legality, and to come up with ideas for implementing the new ideas efficiently and for tracking their success. They offered to present their ideas to the other staff and to be the trial case for the rest of the company at their location, assuming all accountability and responsibility for the program.

And they managed to communicate this to me in 3 brief, well written emails that attempted to foresee and to answer questions before i asked them. This contrasted greatly with the communications with the others, who seemed to relish the opportunity to leave their stations, to come sit in my office, and then to spend 20-30 minutes trying to get across a few simple ideas. 

One of the 6 employees has a Bachelor's degree. Can everyone guess which one? I bet you can.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I'm hurt that you thought I need to be reminded, lol.


Also-_Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do_ by Peter McWilliams.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I had to visit one of the satellite locations 2 weeks ago. I hijacked one of the offices and displaced the person using it for 4 days to another station. There are 6 regular employees working at this location on any given day. I left the office door open jist enough to keep one ear on them.
> 
> The other 5 employees are all people who refuse to get vaccinated. I listened to them complain about our clientele, fill all of their downtime with little trivia games and personal discussions, and i heard "not really my job" quite a few times. As more of an experiment than a sincere effort to redirect some of their energy and time, i suggested to them some tactics and strategies for building new business that could be employed when they are not directly engaged with our clientele or their other duties. They spent more time complaining about having to learn new softwares and software tricks and having to learn new things about our company of which they were previously ignorant, than they did actually meeting the challenge of a new project and trying it out. And by "more time", i mean 100% to 0%. By the time i left the location, they had literally not performed the new, suggested tasks one single time.
> 
> ...


You are so full of shit your breath stinks.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> Also-_Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do_ by Peter McWilliams.


Thanks...... I'm surprised I haven't heard of this one.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Thanks...... I'm surprised I haven't heard of this one.


Amazon has used hardbacks for about six bucks.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 18, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Nothing many of us didn't already know.
> 
> *"I think the future for homeschooling is really bright," he said. "All the grownups have learned during the pandemic that work is something that you do, not somewhere that you go." And that has led many of them to rethink traditional schooling models as well. *
> 
> ...


I know a person who was high up in OFSTED (UK inspector of schools). She said that if she had had kids, she wouldn't have sent them to state school.

Wish I could go back 16 years and home schooled my kids.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 18, 2021)

What happens when you get to subjects like calculus, chemistry, trigonometry, physics, and foreign languages?

How do you teach those at home?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> What happens when you get to subjects like calculus, chemistry, trigonometry, physics, and foreign languages?
> 
> How do you teach those at home?


I'd probably hire a tutor.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jul 18, 2021)

On a related note, we have a mayoral candidate that fits right in to the "defund the police' and other SJW bullshit.  She is also in the back pocket of the teacher's union and wants a moratorium on Charter Schools, even though they consistently and CONSTANTLY outperform the district schools in Buffalo by every metric.  Seems the other thing the teacher's unions want is zero competition to their monopoly.  And this is the #1,2,and 3 reason why I am NOT supporting India Walton and instead writing in Byron Brown for Mayor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I'd probably hire a tutor.


Hmm, a person who is qualified to teach calculus... So you will be hiring a teacher.  In your case... several.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, a person who is qualified to teach calculus... So you will be hiring a teacher.  In your case... several.


Sure...... why?

You got something against teachers?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Sure...... why?
> 
> You got something against teachers?


No, you homeschooling goobers do. Duh. Do I have to spoon-feed the entire thread to you?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, you homeschooling goobers do. Duh. Do I have to spoon-feed the entire thread to you?


I have nothing against teachers, so long as they leave their politics at the door.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, you homeschooling goobers do. Duh. Do I have to spoon-feed the entire thread to you?


My problem is with the public education system. Some individual teachers were cool, others were bullies and just plain trash.

Perhaps you should get a tutor for yourself, maybe do a little remedial reading comprehension class.


----------



## dblack (Jul 18, 2021)

I couldn't recommend home-schooling for everyone. But it worked great for my sons. We didn't do homeschooling out of the gate. I was a single dad with a full-time job and it just didn't seem viable. But when they got into junior high they couldn't quite get past how much is sucked. And I couldn't disagree, so they both dropped out. What we did was probably more properly labeled 'un-schooling'. I gave them control over their own education and they ran with it.

They took different routes. My oldest was very motivated from the start. He had a laser focus on being an academic and is now a philosophy professor. My youngest leaned toward 'slack' for several years, but eventually decide McJobs kinda sucked and got into software. He's now an engineer for Google.


----------



## hadit (Jul 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, a person who is qualified to teach calculus... So you will be hiring a teacher.  In your case... several.


Or you use an online curriculum with teachers available to help when needed.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> What happens when you get to subjects like calculus, chemistry, trigonometry, physics, and foreign languages?
> 
> How do you teach those at home?



How do they teach them in public schools that can't even teach all of their students to read and do basic math?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> How do they teach them in public schools that can't even teach all of their students to read and do basic math?


Very well, actually, when the students and their parents are engaged.


----------



## dblack (Jul 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Very well, actually, when the students and their parents are engaged.


Right. Which is really the determining factor, whether homeschooling or traditional.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Very well, actually, when the students and their parents are engaged.



Yeah, we can tell what a great job YOUR schools did in teaching you to read by how you never seem to understand what you're reading.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yeah, we can tell what a great job YOUR schools did in teaching you to read by how you never seem to understand what you're reading.


Cry it all out crybaby. Every day, same little hissy fit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

dblack said:


> Right. Which is really the determining factor, whether homeschooling or traditional.


Yes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cry it all out crybaby. Every day, same little hissy fit.



I just heard you say, "Stop pointing out how stupid I sound!"

Was that what you meant to say?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 19, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> How do they teach them in public schools that can't even teach all of their students to read and do basic math?


I had a teacher I would bet serious money would have flunked his own class. Needless to say, he didn't teach much.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 20, 2021)

I have been home schooled my entire life, and turned out okay.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> What happens when you get to subjects like calculus, chemistry, trigonometry, physics, and foreign languages?
> 
> How do you teach those at home?


You probably write a series of books called Harry Potter and become a millionaire. JK Rowling was homeschooled.

Let's be honest, how much of those subjects do you actual use outside of school? Also, I never understood trigonometry at school but actually sat down and figured it some 20 years after school.

I had a friend that homeschooled her kids, one of her kids (under 10yrs) read up on sharks. The number of shark types he learnt about and everything about them was amazing. Do kids at state school have this level of knowledge.

Also, there's a local soft play centre where many parents take their home school kids to socialise. You can sit and talk to other parents in near silence and the kids help one another if they fall over. When state school kids appear, it's time to pack up because the noise level goes through the ceiling, kids crying with no help and they run about at a million miles an hour. That's the cue for homeschooled kids/parents to go home.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Let's be honest, how much of those subjects do you actual use outside of school?


All of them. It's about learning how to learn and learning how to think different ways. It helps your critical thinking skills and helps you detect bullshit. Education isn't just about collecting facts like rare china and putting them in a glass case in the back of your mind, never to be touched again.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> All of them. It's about learning how to learn and learning how to think different ways. It helps your critical thinking skills and helps you detect bullshit. Education isn't just about collecting facts like rare china and putting them in a glass case in the back of your mind, never to be touched again.


What makes you think home schooled children don't learn? Various studies have shown home schooled children perform up to 30% higher. Even if you had 4 kids, the adult to child ratio is far greater than in a state school, they receive more attention. Also, even psychologists say kids shouldn't start school till aged 7. Probably Finland is ranked at the top for education, kids don't start school till.aged 6.

Finally, who says the curriculum is right? My sons attended school and covered different cultures and their religions, but they asked me how does a pension work, and even APR on bank loans. The youngest said, "Dad, what's a credit card". Now, some favour state school teaching you a lot of hopeless shite and ignoring the stuff you will actually come across in life.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 24, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> What makes you think home schooled children don't learn? Various studies have shown home schooled children perform up to 30% higher. Even if you had 4 kids, the adult to child ratio is far greater than in a state school, they receive more attention. Also, even psychologists say kids shouldn't start school till aged 7. Probably Finland is ranked at the top for education, kids don't start school till.aged 6.
> 
> Finally, who says the curriculum is right? My sons attended school and covered different cultures and their religions, but they asked me how does a pension work, and even APR on bank loans. The youngest said, "Dad, what's a credit card". Now, some favour state school teaching you a lot of hopeless shite and ignoring the stuff you will actually come across in life.


I learned essentially nothing useful in school.  Never in my time in school did I ever hear the words "compound interest" spoken.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 25, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> I learned essentially nothing useful in school.  Never in my time in school did I ever hear the words "compound interest" spoken.


I learned that sadism was a lot more common than most people were willing to admit, and to never trust institutions or authority figures.

And that a no.2 pencil makes a pretty good shank.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 25, 2021)

freyasman said:


> I learned that sadism was a lot more common than most people were willing to admit, and to never trust institutions or authority figures.
> 
> And that a no.2 pencil makes a pretty good shank.


Look out for number one-first, last, and always-because nobody else will. Never trust anyone, because 90+% of the world is not trustworthy. Never confront anyone unless you are ready, willing, and able to KILL that person then and there.

Every child should know how to make and use a garotte by age ten.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 26, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You propose a solution that has been in place for many years.   That's pretty ignorant about education and stupid for you not knowing better.
> 
> If the kids do not want to learn, you cannot unscrew the tops of their head and pour knowledge in.



You are the one who is ignorant of what is going on in my area, the program they set up for my daughter is only 3 years old, before that it didn't exist in the entire school district. 

They created a new High school out of an old church building for all the special needs kids for the district. It is strictly academic, no sports at all.

You hurt the credibility of the teaching profession when you talk like a know it all asshole!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 26, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> You are the one who is ignorant of what is going on in my area, the program they set up for my daughter is only 3 years old, before that it didn't exist in the entire school district.
> 
> They created a new High school out of an old church building for all the special needs kids for the district. It is strictly academic, no sports at all.
> 
> You hurt the credibility of the teaching profession when you talk like a know it all asshole!


Why should I be concerned that your school district is 20 years behind the rest of the nation?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Aug 2, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why should I be concerned that your school district is 20 years behind the rest of the nation?



Once again you make clear you have no idea what has been going on there in the last 20 years, how can you when you have no idea what school district I am talking about.   

There has been special needs program in existence for 20 plus years, but they were scattered all over the district, now they are consolidating it into a school of their own which is now overflowing as they just added two large portable classrooms into the oversized parking lot.

Your stupid prejudice is your undoing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 2, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Once again you make clear you have no idea what has been going on there in the last 20 years, how can you when you have no idea what school district I am talking about.
> 
> There has been special needs program in existence for 20 plus years, but they were scattered all over the district, now they are consolidating it into a school of their own which is now overflowing as they just added two large portable classrooms into the oversized parking lot.
> 
> Your stupid prejudice is your undoing.


My stupid prejudice?

Special needs for 20 years?  The program has existed since 1975, so you are telling me your district is 25 years behind schedule?

Putting all of the special needs children in one school is also probably in violation of the law, which guarantees a free and appropriate public education for all students.

The reason you will not tell me which school district you are talking about is the fact that I will prove you wrong about every one of your ignorant beliefs.

You should discuss a topic that you know, rather than having your ass handed to you in every post or using that broad brush to paint public schools as being deficient, when in fact it is only your opinion of a few schools.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 5, 2021)

I guess home school teachers can't grade on a curve........or can they!


----------

